# Neuling möchte Naturteich bauen



## Joschik (8. März 2022)

Hallo,
ich hatte mich vor kurzem schon mal hier angemeldet. Da es mir in den letzten Wochen aber zu ungemütlich draussen war und sich auch sonst nicht viel getan hat, war ich inaktiv, und ich denke mal deswegen wurde mein Account wieder gelöscht.
Aber viel hatte ich noch nicht geschrieben, lässt sich also verschmerzen, auch wenn es etwas ärgerlich ist.
Aber gut:
Hier mal mein Plan den ich gepostet hatte, vielleicht könnt ihr euch ja noch dran erinnern:
 
Plan war, den Teich an die Hecke angrenzen zu lassen. Eigentlich hätte ich ihn gerne an der Terasse gehabt, hatte aber Bedenken wegen zu viel Sonne. Da wurde mir hier aber gesagt, dass ich da keine Bedenken haben müsste. Also habe ich ihn näher an die Terasse gerückt. Hier mal ein paar Bilder nachdem ich heute die Grassode entfernt habe:
Das Bild täuscht etwas, ist etwas gestaucht, der Teich ist schon etwas länglicher von links nach rechts. Hier sieht man noch die Staudenrabatte, bis ganz hin wollte ich es nicht bauen, da ich von der Terasse aus einen kleinen Steg bauen will der etwas ins Wasser hineinreicht. Dazu brauche ich evtl. noch etwas Fundament, außerdem hat diese Pflasterreihe ja auch ein Fundament. Denke aber ich mache es noch bis fast an den Rand sonst ist es doch zu weit weg.
 
Hier sieht man die Terasse. Dieses Hochbeet soll dann irgendwann mal weg, die Waschbetonplatten auch. Die möchte ich dann mit Holzdielen ersetzen, die dann eben auch den Steg bilden sollen. Außerdem sieht man hier das Regenrohr der Pergola, das wollte ich zumindest zum Teil als Zuleitung nutzen.
 
Hier nochmal ne andere Perspektive, wie gesagt, die täuscht etwas, der Teich ist etwas länglicher. Von links überlege ich mir evtl. einen Zulauf mit einem Quellstein, der dann so ein bisschen in der späteren Hecke versteckt ist. Mal schauen ob ich das mache.
 

Wollte jetzt die nächsten Tage weiter ausheben.
Fragen:
1. Gibt es etwas, dass ich jetzt auf jeden Fall noch machen müsste und nicht vergessen darf, oder kann man alles auch noch später nachrüsten.
Besonders die Folie für den evtl. kleinen Bachlauf aus der Hecke, oder geht das problemlos?
2. Technik. Braucht es die, bzw. kann ich das auch noch nachrüsten. Im Moment ist Strom eher nicht vorhanden, wenn ich dann mal die Terassendielen mache, dürfte es eigentlich kein Problem sein, da auch mal Strom drunter zu legen
.3. Sonstige Vorschläge, Kritiken, Fragen oder sonstiges natürlich gerne gesehen

Danke und Gruß
Jochen


----------



## PeBo (8. März 2022)

Hallo Jochen, dass dein Account gelöscht wurde und dein Beitrag verschwunden ist, hat nichts mit Inaktivität zu tun. Hier gab es leider einen Servercrash und das letzte Vollbackup war vom 1. Februar. Deshalb ist fast alles aus dem Februar hier nicht mehr vorhanden. Hat also absolut nichts mit dir zu tun, es hat dich halt zufällig erwischt. 
Das kannst du alles hier nachlesen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## janfo (8. März 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> war ich inaktiv, und ich denke mal deswegen wurde mein Account wieder gelöscht.


Das ist nicht der Grund. Es wurden viele Beiträge und wohl auch Accounts gelöscht, da das Forum komplett neu aufgesetzt werden musste und somit alles aus einem Backup vom 01.02.2022 wiederhergestellt wurde. Näheres in diesem Thread
Jetzt läuft alles wieder Stabil.

Bin ja selber noch Laie und auch gerade dabei meinen ersten Teich zu planen/bauen.
Mit Bachlauf nachrüsten kenne ich mich nicht aus, sicher ist es besser ihn direkt mit dem Teich zu bauen, aber auch nachträglich würde gehen. Habe ich jedenfalls schon gesehen.
Technik kommt ganz drauf an was du genau vor hast mit dem Teich, ohne Fische wird es auch erstmal ohne Technik gehen, musst aber den Teich schon so planen dass alles nachgerüstet werden kann. Ein __ Filtersystem z.B. brauchst du ohne Fische nicht (außer viele Teichpflanzen die das Wasser reinigen)

Für den Steg musst du dir genau überlegen wie du den baust. Meines Erachtens ist es möglich mit einem dicken Vlies unter und auf der Folie die Punktlast so abzufangen, dass es auf der Fläche verteilt wird.
Unter die Folie würde ich komplett Vlies verlegen, auf die Folie nur dort wo Punktlasten auftreten (z.B. wenn du Steine auf die Folie legen willst oder die Stützen für den Steg.)

Edit: Peter war schneller


----------



## Joschik (9. März 2022)

Ah, ok. Servercrash also. Kann man nix machen, war aber wie gesagt eh nicht so viel.

Ja, sollen keine Fische rein erst mal, will mir die Option aber offen halten, also min. 80cm Tiefe.
Bachlauf  habe ich auch so meine Bedenken mit Nachrüsten, muss mal schauen
Was mir am meisten unter den Fingern brennt im Moment weil ich gerne weiter machen möchte:
Das terassieren der einzelnen Tiefenzonen:
Hab das mal so gesehen, dass jede Tiefenzone mit einem kleinen Wall anbgeschlossen werden und auch sehr klar von einander abgegrenzt sind. Fast so wie bei einem gekauften Fertigbecken. Ist das wichtig, die Terassen und dann auch dieser Wall dazu? In einem "echten" Teich gibt das a auch nicht.
Was ich mir noch grad überlege eine Überlaufzone die dann auch ein bisschen als Sumpfzone dienen soll. Würde da, wenn es geht, die Teichfolie weglassen und __ Schilf reinpflanzen wollen. Im eigentlichen Teich soll man das ja eher lassen, wegen der Folie. Ist das ne gute Idee?
Und noch was: Sand unters Vlies, oder nur Sand unter die Folie evtl?


PS: Beim Steg hatte ich eigentlich vor ihn nur so ein bisschen überstehen zu lassen und das irgendwie an der Terasse zu befestigen. Mit Stützen im Teich hatte ich eigentlich nicht geplant.


----------



## Lion (9. März 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> 1. Gibt es etwas, dass ich jetzt auf jeden Fall noch machen müsste und nicht vergessen darf, oder kann man alles auch noch später nachrüsten.
> Besonders die Folie für den evtl. kleinen Bachlauf aus der Hecke, oder geht das problemlos?
> 2. Technik. Braucht es die, bzw. kann ich das auch noch nachrüsten. Im Moment ist Strom eher nicht vorhanden, wenn ich dann mal die Terassendielen mache, dürfte es eigentlich kein Problem sein, da auch mal Strom drunter zu legen
> .3. Sonstige Vorschläge, Kritiken, Fragen oder sonstiges natürlich gerne gesehen
> ...


hallo Jochen,
hier im Forum gibt es genügend Informationen, wie man einen Teich herstellt oder baut.
zu Deiner Frage 1)
nachrüsten kann man immer, ist aber schwieriger und kann dann kompliziert werden.
Also lieber vorher informieren und planen.

Zum Beispiel für die Größe des Teiches,
 aus meiner Sicht, wenn der Platz es hergibt, kann der
Teich nie zu groß sein. Hier kannst Du dich auch informieren, in welcher Größe Standart-Folien zu
kaufen sind, um so nicht unbedingt Folie anzukleben oder anzuschweißen müssen.
Auch spielt die Teichtiefe eine wichtige Rolle, eine Tiefe im Nachhinnein zu verändern wäre sehr schwierig
und kostenaufwändig.
Achte darauf, dass dein Teich in Waage gebaut wird, aber lies Dich ein, informiere uns dann über
Maße, Tiefe und ob Fische oder keine Fische und Du wirst hier im Forum gute Tipps bekommen.

Gutes Gelingen wünscht Léon


----------



## Joschik (9. März 2022)

Ok. Danke!
Hab schon einiges im Internet gelesen und mir auch ein paar Bücher zum Thema gekauft.  Wird dann eben manchmal vielleicht ein bisschen viel. manches widerspricht sich vielleicht, anderes vergisst man wieder.Deswegen habe ich gedacht ich frag hier parallel mal zum Bau, damit ich nichts verkehrt mache, was im Nachhinein nicht mehr, oder nur schwer wieder auszubügeln ist. 
Was die Größe angeht habe ich auch schon gemerkt, dass man, wenn man sich Bilder anschaut immer mehr will.
Denke aber schon, dass man etwas aufpassen sollte, dass die Größe auch zum Garten passt,sonst wirkt der Teich evlt. etwas deplaziert.


----------



## troll20 (9. März 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> Denke aber schon, dass man etwas aufpassen sollte, dass die Größe auch zum Garten passt,sonst wirkt der Teich evlt. etwas deplaziert.


Ja so ein Gartenteich oder auch Garten im Teich ist schon etwas schönes. Und man braucht auf keinen Fall mehr ans Rasenmähen denken.


----------



## Bruinvis (10. März 2022)

Ich finde es immer toll threads zu lesen von Leuten, die in der Planungsfase sind. Total spannend. Und man sieht schnell, dass Planung das A und O ist.

Das eine ist die technische Seite, das andere ist die gestalterische. Und dazu habe ich ein paar allgemeine Kommentare. Vielleicht kannst du damit etwas anfangen.
Allererst die sogenannte Sichtlinien. Von wo aus wird man den Teich sehen. Häufig denkt man da an die Terrasse. Aber ganz häufig steht man am Fenster im Haus und schaut auf den Teich. Ist da die Aussicht genauso attraktiv? Wird irgendwann ein stilles Plätzchen eingerichtet, von wo aus man den Teich sieht?
Vielleicht ist es möglich diese unterschiedliche Sichtlinien so zu kombinieren, das man von keinem Platz aus den ganzen Teich überblicken kann. Durch diesen Trick scheint der Teich grösser zu sein, als er in Wirklichkeit ist. Man kann das auch erreichen durch smarte Bepflanzung oder Anhebungen im Gelände.
Für den Bachlauf gilt ähnliches. Der ist am schönsten, wenn er auf einem zu strömt. Von der Seite oder von "hinten" verschwindet der aus dem Auge. Auch hier ist also die Sichtlinie wichtig.

Ich persönlich sehe häufiger Teichbilder, wo das Umfelt in der Gestaltung vernachlässigt worden ist. Erstens wirkt es etwas unnatürlich, aber, vielleicht wichtiger, verschenkt man zweitens Raum für ein spannendes Biotop. Ausserdem hat eine breite Sumpfzone ein Sicherheitsvorteil.
Viel Glück mit der weiteren Arbeit!


----------



## Chelmon1 (10. März 2022)

Hallo Jochen,
ganz wichtig ist auch die Kapillarsperre rund um den Teich und nur ein gezielter Übergang in die Sumpfzone . Oder die Sumpfzone im Teich mit einem Wall, der bis knapp unter den Normalwasserstend reicht, abteilen. 

An Sonsten, schön dass Du hierher gefunden hast.


----------



## Joschik (11. März 2022)

Hallo,
danke für eure Tips.
Das mit der Kapillarsperre ist tatsächlich so ein Ding. Da frag ich glaube ich nochmal nach wenn es soweit ist, so richtig kapiert habe ich das bisher noch nicht. Also das Wasser raugezogen wird ist ja irgendwie verständlich, dass man das verhindern möchte sowieso. Aber die Art wie man da die Teichplane verlegen soll, habe ich noch nicht richtig verstanden. Habe bisher was von so nem kleinen zusätzlichen Wall gelesen über den man die Folie legt oder irgendwie mit Holzpflöcken. Beides verstehe ich nicht so richtig. Ich frag dann nochmal nach wenn es soweit ist (vielleicht schon heut, *hoff* ) und stell vielleicht mal ein paar Bilder rein, da lässt es sich vielleicht leichter erklären. Sowohl mein Problem, als auch die Lösung.

@Bruinvis: Ja, von Blickachsen habe ich auch schon gelesen. Glaube es war, als ich mich in die Gartengestaltung so ein bisschen eingelesen habe. Da wäre bei mir wohl hauptsächlich die Terasse, die vor dem Wohnzimmer ist, das wird wohl die häufigste Blickachse sein und ist identisch. Im Moment habe ich vollen Blick auf meinen Reisighaufen. Ich wollte ja schon immer einen Naturgarten und habe ihn deswegen "angelegt", an der Stelle weil da eh ein Baumstumpf war und ich dort nichts machen konnte, auf kosten der Hecke die dann einen kleinen Bogen machen muss. Plan war, dass das mit der Zeit einwächst, im Sommer sind die Pflanzen noch zu klein und ich hab auch nicht mit dem Winter gerechnet in dem man eh vollen Blick auf das korpus delicti hat 
Das ist mir im Moment noch ein Dorn im Auge, soll aber trotzdem bleiben und ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt da was zu machen.
Eine Idee war __ Schilf davor zu pflanzen, eine andere sowas wie eine Wand aus der dann der Zulauf inkl Bachlauf erfolgt, sodass der Reisighaufen etwas verdeckt ist. Mal schauen.
Zweite Blickachse wäre evtl. ein Platz in der Abendsonne, kommt denke ich bestimmt irgendwann, aber so richtig mach ich mir da jetzt noch keinen Kopf, muss wohl nur aufpassen, dass ich an der Stelle nicht zu hohe Pflanzen reinmache.
Das andere war mit dem Vergrößern durch Blickachsen, glaube aber, da ist mein Teich etwas zu klein dafür, obwohl der Gedanke recht gut klingt.

Gestern ist beim Ausheben der Nachbar vorbei gekommen, die sind gerade dabei ihren Teich abzubauen und er gibt mir ein paar Pflanzen ab.


----------



## Joschik (13. März 2022)

Also gut, fertig bin ich natürlich  nicht geworden, will euch trotzdem mal mit meinem Fortschritt erquicken  
Tata:
 
Das sind jetzt 4x3m und bisher ca 60cm tief. Was ich völlig unterschätzt habe ist, wie schwer es ist da auf die Tiefe zu kommen. Da fehlen jetzt ja immer noch 20cm, hab schon überlegt ob ich es nicht einfach so lasse. Sehr wahrscheinlich kommen ja eh keine Fische. Wie ist das eigentlich: Hat man da Angst, dass das ganze 60cm tief einfriert? Das passiert doch eh nicht in unseren Breitengraden, oder? Oder geht es da um was anderes, z.B. dass sich verschiedene Schichten ausbilden können?
Naja, wenn ich jetzt schon dabei bin, werde ich wohl noch die paar cm buddeln bevor ich mich dann irgendwann mal ärgere.
Als nächstes stehen dann an noch ein bisschen die Zonen ausarbeiten, und die Kapillarsperre anlegen. 
Wie schon angedeutet habe ich da ein gewisses Verständnisproblem.
Nämlich wozu?
Also, dass man nicht gerne wasser aus seinem Teich raussaugen lässt leuchtet mir ja ein, aber dann ist der Wasserspiegel halt 3cm niedriger, dann wird das doch aufhören, oder lieg ich da falsch? Meinem Verständnis bisher würde es reichen auf dem Bild die Folie am Rand den ich hier abgestochen habe die Folie etwas hochzuziehen, etwas überstehen zu lassen, dann rundherum evtl. mit Kies auffüllen, fertig. So wie ich das verstanden habe reicht es ja aber nicht. Ich muss also noch einen zusätzlichen Wall anlegen. So wie in diesem Bild ganz links gut zu sehen. Aber warum? Der Wasserspiegel liegt doch so oder so  darunter
 
Also wenn es nötig ist mach ich es natürlich, ich würde gerne nur verstehen warum ich das machen soll, da haperts gerade bzw. eigentlich schon so lange ich davon mal gelesen habe.
Nächste Frage wäre:
Brauche ich Sand und wieviel?
Jetzt schon öfter gelesen, dass Folie+ Vlies eigentlich reicht und man nicht mit Sand unterfüttern muss, letztendlich sollte es daran aber auch nicht scheitern.
Und: Brauche ich Sand als Substrat? Wenn ich da nur auf Folie und Gitterkörbe schaue finde ich das irgendwie sehr unnatürlich. Am Rand kommt also sicher ein Substrat, da würde ich aber eher Flusskiesel nehmen. Aber für die tieferen Bereiche wäre Sand zu empfehlen?
Und voererst letzte Frage:
Welche Folie: Tendiere ja eher zu einer EPDM Folie+Vlies, oder braucht es die am Ende gar nicht oder hat sie irgendwelche Nachteile?
Danke schon mal fürs Lesen und hoffe auf ein paar gute Tipps!
Bin dann mal den Thread von Jan durchlesen, der hat ja was ähnliches am Start.
Ansonsten schönen Sonntag!
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## Chelmon1 (13. März 2022)

Guten Morgen Jochen,
Es ist besser, die Folie am äußeren Rand de Teiches senkrecht zu stellen. 
Wenn du es so machst wie auf dem Bild links zu sehen ist, bildet sich eine Schicht von __ Moos, Grasund Wurzeln über die angedeutete Kiesschicht bis zur Sumpfzone. Dann wird der Wasserspiegel bis unterhalb der Sumpfzone fallen.

Und so führt man das aus:

Mach die obere Ebene 10-15cm breiter als den Teich. Lege den äußeren Rand der Folie großzügig darüber.
Dann klappe den Rand nach innen damit die 10-15 cmzum umgebenden Erdreich frei sind. 
Dort füllst Du irgen einDrainagematerial ein: Kies Schotter, augesiebte steine aus dem Aushub oder ähnliches
Dann klappst Du die Folie wieder nach außen und befestigst sie von innen mit Steinen oder Split mit Substrat vermischt. 
Das kann an verschiedenen Stellen auch unterschiedlich sein.
Die Folie wir dabei senkrecht gestellt. 
WICHTIG: noch nicht ganz abschneiden!

Wenn der Teich gefüllt ist ein paar Tage warten, die Folie bis zum höchsten Wasserstand abschneiden und über dir Kante zum kaschieren Steinplatten oder sonst ein nicht saugendes Material legen.

In meiner Teichdoku siehst Du wie ich es gemacht habe. es geht aber auch anders. 

Hier im Forum gibt es sehr gute Anleitungen dazu.

Zur Tiefe: buddel ruhig noch ein bisschen 

Viele Grüße,
Robert


----------



## PeBo (13. März 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> dann ist der Wasserspiegel halt 3cm niedriger, dann wird das doch aufhören, oder lieg ich da falsch?


Hallo Jochen, leider liegst du da falsch, die Kapillarwirkung kann dir auch den ganzen Teich leersaugen. Bei den Bäumen zum Beispiel bekommen auch die Blätter in 40m Höhe noch Wasser durch die Kapillarwirkung.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Joschik (13. März 2022)

Das mit dem Baum verstehe ich weil da eine Verbindung besteht die würde aber doch nach ein paar Zentimentern Verdunstung abreißen. Wenn ich jetzt z.B. an der roten Linie die Folie kappen würde, würde mein Wasserspiegel evtl. bis gelb absinken, aber dann besteht da gar keine Verbindung mehr wo noch Wasser aufsteigen könnte. Oder sammelt sich da mit der Zeit soviel Schmodder an, daß man das nicht so deutlich trennen kann?
 
Werds natürlich trotzdem so machen wie Chelmon  gesagt hat, wobei ich vielleicht dann im Detail dann nochmal nachfragen muss, aber ich habs glaube ich verstanden. Also die Technik, wie es verlegt wird, bei der Kapillarwirkung an sich hab ich anscheinend immer noch ein Brett vorm Kopf 
Will jetzt auch nicht drauf rumreiten, verstehe nur gerne was ich mache

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 13. März 2022

Was mir noch unter den Nägeln brennt: Sand unter das Vlies oder ist das nicht nötig? Möchte morgen dem Baumenschen aus unserem Ort Bescheid geben, brauche ja eine Vorstellung von der Menge. Wenn ich bloß ein bisschen Substrat brauche brauch ich ja bei weitem nicht soviel, als wenn ich noch unter dem Vlies ne dicke Schicht bräuchte.


----------



## PeBo (13. März 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> Sand unter das Vlies oder ist das nicht nötig?


Das kommt ganz auf deinen Untergrund an. Wenn das sehr steinig und uneben ist, so würde ich die Unebenheit mit Sand ausgleichen. Bei normaler Erde oder gar sandigem Boden würde ich darauf verzichten.


----------



## janfo (13. März 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> Sehr wahrscheinlich kommen ja eh keine Fische.


Das ist gut, allerdings ist es auch für einige Amphibien oder Libellenlarven wichtig, dass der Teich eine ausreichende Tiefe hat. Und je mehr Wasservolumen du hast, desto leichter stellt sich ein biologisches Gleichgewicht ein.
Also ja, buddel weiter 

Zu dem Bild was du gepostet hast, ich mache es ja bei meinem Teich anders. Ich weiß wirklich nicht warum die Sumpfzone mit Nährstoffreichem Substrat in dem Teich platziert werden sollte. Ich lege Ufermatten über einen Uferwall und habe dann in dem Graben dahinter meine Sumpfzone. Die Ufermatten versorgen durch die Kapillarwirkung die Sumpfzone mit Wasser.
Wenn man wie in dem Bild zu sehen die Sumpfzone direkt im Teich hat schwemmt das zum einen das Substrat weg und zum zweiten hat man dann sehr viele Nährstoffe im Teich.




PeBo schrieb:


> Bei den Bäumen zum Beispiel bekommen auch die Blätter in 40m Höhe noch Wasser durch die Kapillarwirkung.


Nicht ganz, aber fast richtig. Die Kapillarwirkung reicht nur bis zu einer geringen Höhe. Die Kapillarwirkung erklärt sich daraus, dass Wassermoleküle an festen Oberflächen haften und sogar daran "hochklettern" können und andere Moleküle nachziehen.
Der Effekt der dafür Verantwortlich ist, dass Wasser in Bäumen noch höher steigen kann ist der sogenannte Transpirationssog. Durch Verdunstung an den Blättern wird das Wasser von unten nachgesogen, da sich die Wassermoleküle gegenseitig anziehen. Jedes Wassermolekül das verdunstet zieht quasi ein Molekül nach.
Hier ein Video, welches das nochmal anschaulich erklärt.



Joschik schrieb:


> Sand unter das Vlies oder ist das nicht nötig?


Würde ich schon machen, mein Fachberater meinte dass ich 10cm Sand unter das Vlies schütten soll

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 13. März 2022



Joschik schrieb:


> Oder sammelt sich da mit der Zeit soviel Schmodder an, daß man das nicht so deutlich trennen kann?


Ja, das wird passieren. Nicht nur Schmodder sondern Pflanzenwurzeln, __ Moos etc. wodurch Wasser gut weitertransportiert werden kann in Richtung Umland. Die Kiesschicht in deinem Bild hat also den Effekt, dass die Umgebung von dem Teich hydrologisch abgekoppelt wird.

Theoretisch reicht es auch die Folie ein paar cm über Umlandniveau enden zu lassen.
Ich sehe das mit der Kapillarwirkung im Moment auch nicht soo eng, da ich beabsichtige auch im Umland etwas feuchtere Bedinungen herzustellen und sowieso einen Wasserzulauf habe durch Regenwasser.
Bei mir muss der Wasserspiegel auch nicht immer exakt gleich hoch sein sondern kann natürlicherweise schwanken.
Natürlich werde auch ich entsprechend Vorkehrungen treffen dass nicht zu viel Wasser aus dem Teich gesogen wird. Ganz vermeiden kann und will ich es persönlich nicht. Werde aber unter anderem auch mit Kiesschüttungen arbeiten um eine Unterbrechung zu schaffen.


----------



## Chelmon1 (14. März 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> Will jetzt auch nicht drauf rumreiten, verstehe nur gerne was ich mache


Hi Jochen, das geht mir genauso. Ich habe hier auch viel dazugelernt und manches erst nach „freundlichen“ Hinweisen kapiert. 

Wenn Du es so machst wie du eingezeichnet hast , wird sich mit der Zeit tatsächlich einiges auf der Folie ansammeln. Und dann hast du den beschriebenen Effekt. Oder an anderern Stellen: Die „Welle“ der Folie bleibt sichtbar denn sie lässt sich nicht so gut abdecken wie eine senkrecht gestellte Folie ohne, dass darunter eine Verbindung entsteht.

Was Jan schreibt ist natürlich auch machbar. Ich habe zum Beispiel einen kleinen Teil des Randes minimal niedriger abgeschnitten als den Rest. Da ist dann der gewollte Überlauf in ein Kiesbett, das unter dem Rasen liegt. Das habe ich ich ein paar Tagen gemacht als der Höchtwasserstanderkennbar war. Das ist ca. 1/2 bis 1cm hoch uns ca 40cm breit.
Es kommt natürlich auf die Umgebung an. Bei mir ist sonst halt kein Platz. 

Noch zwei Dinge, die ich gerne weitergeben möchte:

Ein Wulst um den Teich herum sieht, wie ich finde, nicht natürlich aus.

Der Wasserspiegel ist immer etwas unterhalb des Geländeniveaus. Wenn du dir mal natürliche Gewässer oder auch Fischteiche ansiehst, findest du das bestätigt. Natürlich außer bei Überschwemmungen.  

Ich bin mir sicher daß dein Vorhaben gelingen wird. So wie du dich hier informierst, kann es nur gut werden.

Jan, das gilt auch für dich!

Macht weiter so.


----------



## Joschik (14. März 2022)

Danke, wird schon werden
Ja, das war dann wohl mein Denkfehler, dass ich nicht bedacht hatte, das sich das mit der Zeit auch zusetzt. Danke für die Erklärung!

@Jan, ob ich die Sumpfzone nochmal auslagere glaube ich nicht, soll das System dann einfach mit klarkommen, ist ja auch ein Naturteich.
Hatte mir allerdings etwas ähnliches überlegt: Kann mich nicht so ganz von dem Gedanken verabschieden __ Schilf anzupflanzen und dachte mir, dass ich das auf eine ähnliche Weise auslagere. Ähnlich wie du mit deinem Uferwall oder eigentlich eher so ähnlich wie Chelmon es beschrieben hat mit seinen Überlauf. Und dann den Überlauf dazu benutzen den Schilf anzuplfanzen, da kann er der Folie dann nichts anhaben.
Hier das rote Rechteck (Teich soll nicht rechteckig werden natürlich, war jetzt nur einfacher zu zeichnen) Würde dann den Garten auch etwas aufteilen in die hier schon erwähnten verschiedenen Blickwinkel:
 
Was den Zufluss/Bachlauf angeht bin ich noch am überlegen wie ich es mache. Wenn ich das mit dem Schilf mache tendiere ich mittlerweile eher dazu daneben einen Zulauf mit den übrig gebliebenen Muschelkalksteinen zu bauen (grünes Rechteck)
Oder doch eher den Bachlauf aus der Hecke. Auch den würde ich wahrscheinlich etwas mit Steinen gestalten. So ähnlich wie hier zu sehen:


----------



## Joschik (18. März 2022)

So, hallo zusammen, wieder mal ein kleines Update. Hab noch ein bisschen gebuddelt und eben mal ne Skizze gemacht. Rechts habe ich jetzt einen "Überlauf" angelegt, der weniger ein Überlauf werden soll, als eine Zone in der ich __ Schilf anbauen will, ohne das mir die Teichfolie im eigentlichen Teich beschädigt wird. Im vorderen Bereich des Bildes habe ich jetzt festgestellt, dass ich einen leichten Höhenversatz habe, da ist es höher als weiter hinten. Also hier noch mal was weggenommen in der flachen Zone. Natürlich habe ich hier die ganze Zeit gemessen, also ist mein Teich noch weniger tief, als angenommen. Also wohl oder übel die anderen Zonen auch noch etwas weggenommen. Bin jetzt trotzdem "nur" zwischen 70 und 80 cm in der Tiefe. Viel tiefer will ich jetzt eigentlich nicht mehr, sonst wird mir einfach alles zu steil.
Hier mal ein Foto, auch wenn man wahrscheinlich nicht viel Veränderung zum letzten Mal sieht:
 
Und hier mal die Skizze:
Brauner Bereich ca 10-15 cm
Blau ca 20-50cm
Rot ca 75 cm Tiefe
 
Bin mir jetzt ziemlich sicher, dass ich mich für einen Zulauf aus den Büschen vor dem Reisighaufen entscheide. Möchte da ne kleine Wand mit den übrig gebliebenen Natursteinen bauen, aus der dann das Wasser kommt und über 1-2 Stufen in den Teich fließt. Neben der Wand dann links und rechts ein Rankgitter, vor das dann sowas wie __ Efeu gepflanzt und die Gitter bewachsen wird, dann habe ich auch den unansehnlichen Reisighaufen etwas kaschiert.
Das schwarze soll mal der Steg werden, aber das spielt noch keine Rolle im Moment.
Wichtigste Frage die sich jetzt stellt ist: Welche und wieviel Teichfolie. Teichlänge ist ohne den "Überlauf" ca 4m und breite ohne Bach ca 3m.
Hab mal ne Schnur durchgelegt: Breite ca. 5m und Länge ca 6m. Hab im Internet gelesen, man soll noch ca. 1m überall draufrechnen dann passt das. Wäre das OK?
Weitere Frage wäre natürlich ob ich da den Bachlauf und/oder die Überlaufzone auch gleich mit einrechne, oder ob das im Nachhinein auch geht, bzw. ob es beim Überlauf evtl. nicht sinnvoller wäre ganz auf Folie zu verzichten.
Welche Folie und wie dick? Welches Vlies und wie stark?
Fragen über Fragen 
Übers Wochenende will ich mir das ganze nochmal durch meinen und hoffentlich auch durch eure Köpfe gehen lassen 
Dann Anfang nächster Woche noch ein bisschen nachbessern und dann Folie bestellen.
Sand ist auch schon bestellt und kann auch etwas zum unterfüttern verwendet werden, falls das für das Vlies wichtig ist.
Schöne Grüße
Jochen


----------



## PeBo (18. März 2022)

Hallo Jochen, tut mir leid, aber ich muss dich dringend ermutigen doch noch erheblich mehr zu graben.

Der Grund dafür ist, dass deine Tiefzone viel zu klein geraten ist. In den beiden anderen Zonen stellt sich in relativ kurzer Zeit eine dichte Bepflanzung ein, so dass du dann nur noch in der von dir rot markierten Stelle im Sommer etwas Wasser siehst. Falls du vor hast, dort auch noch eine Seerose zu platzieren, ist so gut wie keine Wasseroberfläche mehr zu sehen. Das hat dann mit Teich nicht mehr viel zu tun. Außerdem gibt die kleine Tiefzone automatisch ein Faltengrab!

Deshalb empfehle ich dir, die äußeren Tiefenzonen wesentlich schmaler zu gestalten. Davon profitiert dann deine Tiefzone. Dadurch hast du dann auch mehr Wasservolumen, was wiederum den Teich stabilisiert. Wenn du nicht zusätzlich in die Tiefe gehst, benötigst du noch nicht einmal mehr Teichfolie, bei wesentlich mehr Inhalt.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Opa Graskop (18. März 2022)

Hallo Jochen,
als ich vorhin dein Ausgrabungsbild gesehen hab, fühlte ich mich an meinen ersten Teichversuch erinnert.
Das sieht aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt. solltest du das so lassen wirst du sehr bald sehr unzufrieden sein und wieder von vorn
anfangen. Ich habe vor 30 Jahren mehrere Versuche gebraucht, bis mir das Ergebniss gefiel.
Ich kann da Peter nur zustimmen.
Dieses Loch(sorry) sieht völlig unnatürlich aus und auch in einem Jahr wird die Optik durch den Bewuchs nicht besser werden.
Es sei denn, du lässt es ganz zu wuchern.
Bitte nicht böse sein, die Worte sind vielleicht etwas hart gewählt.
Aber ich will dich nur vor Fehlern und unnötigen Kosten bewahren.
LG
Silvio


----------



## janfo (19. März 2022)

Hallo Jochen,
Wenn du den Teich nicht insgesamt größer machen willst und nicht zu viel Flachwasserzone verlieren willst wäre eine Möglichkeit eine Uferseite steil zu gestalten um eine größere Tiefwasserzone zu bekommen.

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 19. März 2022



Joschik schrieb:


> Welche Folie und wie dick? Welches Vlies und wie stark?


Folie habe ich 1mm PVC-Folie genommen von Naturagart (Premium Plus). Hatte erst vor EPDM-Folie zu nehmen aber die lässt sich bei einem eventuellen Schaden schlechter reparieren und ist meist auch nicht natürlicher als PVC-Folie da sie aus synthetischem Kautschuk hergestellt wird. 
Vlies habe ich das 900g/m² genommen, würde wohl auch etwas dünner gehen aber ich wollte lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen.

Die Länge der Folie ist richtig so, wie du es beschrieben hast. Müsstest dann nach dem weiteren Ausgraben nochmal messen.


----------



## Joschik (19. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
danke für das Feedback (kein Problem Silvio, ihr dürft die Dinge schon beim Namen nennen, soll ja am Ende auch gut werden)
das  mit der Tiefenzone habe ich mir fast schon gedacht. War zugegebenermaßen eher so ein Alibiloch, damit ich auf die Tiefe komme. Ein anderes wesentliches Problem war auch, dass ich irgendwo gelesen hatte, dass die Sumpfzone eine gewisse Mindestgröße haben sollte. Glaube es war 1/3, dann noch die Gefälle zwischen den Zonen, von denen ich meine ich auch gelesen hatte, dass sie nicht zu steil sein sollen, dann bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig.
Also gut, dann muss ich wohl nochmal ran. Größer machen kann ich ihn eigentlich nur noch nach rechts, da wo der Überlauf ist, wobei ich Bedenken habe, dass er dann auch zu groß wird. Wird hier ja immer zu größer geraten, aber ich hab ein bisschen Bedenken wegen der Proportionen zum Garten, soll ja auch irgendwie passen.
Also werde ich erstmal etwas von der Sumpfzone wegnehmen und die Übergänge steiler machen und dann mal weiter schauen, ob ich ihn nicht doch noch 1m länger mache.
Was mich auch etwas wundert und ich mir beim Graben des öfteren gedacht habe: Wenn ich mir so die fertigen Teichschalen anschaue, ist das was ich da gerade mache immer noch besser als alles was es so zu kaufen gibt. Die sind dann wohl ziemlicher Mist oder? Da erfüllt ja kaum eine irgendwelche Kriterien die wünschenswert wären.
Folie tendiere ich auch eher zu EPDM, lass mich da aber auch gerne eines Besseren belehren, spart ja auch bisschen Geld. Muss mich da aber auch mal noch selbst etwas einlesen.
@Silvio: Wie hast du dann deine Fehlversuche ausgebessert? Geht ja eigentlich nur, wenn man jedes mal wieder komplett abreißt und wieder neu macht, oder? Glaube dazu könnt ich mich nicht aufraffen
@Jan: "Folie habe ich..."? Denke du möchtest erst in ein paar Tagen anfangen, hast du die schon bestellt?
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## janfo (19. März 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> "Folie habe ich..."? Denke du möchtest erst in ein paar Tagen anfangen, hast du die schon bestellt?


Ja, ich habe die Folie schon bestellt, allerdings lasse ich sie mir erst liefern wenn ich bereits angefangen habe.
Ich weiß, dass man eigentlich erst das Loch ausheben sollte aber habe dank meiner Maßstäblichen Skizzen und Schnitte auch so schon ausmessen können wie viel Folie ich benötige, daher konnte ich sie schon bestellen 
Da ich nur ein kleines Zeitfenster habe in dem ich bauen kann wäre es sonst alles zu knapp geworden.



Joschik schrieb:


> wobei ich Bedenken habe, dass er dann auch zu groß wird.


Je größer desto besser würde ich mal sagen, also mach ihn ruhig generell etwas größer


----------



## PeBo (19. März 2022)

Hallo Jochen, ich will den Vorschlag von Jan nochmals aufgreifen:


janfo schrieb:


> wäre eine Möglichkeit eine Uferseite steil zu gestalten um eine größere Tiefwasserzone zu bekommen.



Das habe ich bei mir auch so gemacht. Am besten an der Seite, von der du meistens auf deinen Teich schaust (Terrassenseite), ohne die Stufen direkt in den Tiefbereich graben. Das sieht dann später so aus, dass du von dort direkt auf und in das Wasser sehen kannst und deine Randbepflanzung dann im Hintergrund zu sehen ist.

Wenn du einen See besuchst, dann wählst du deinen Rastplatz auch nicht dort aus, an dem alles zugewachsen ist, sondern suchst dir eine offene Stelle mit direktem Blick auf das Wasser.

So sieht es zum Beispiel im September an meinem Teich mit Blick von der Terrasse aus:







Als Vergleich hier mal die aktuelle Ansicht von eben, wenn die Pflanzen noch nicht gestartet haben:
 

Gruß Peter


----------



## Joschik (22. März 2022)

So, heute mal nachgebessert: Sumpfzone etwas verkleinert, Tiefenzone vergrößert und auch etwas tiefer gemacht. Bin jetzt bei gut 90cm Tiefe.
Denke ist jetzt schon deutlich besser:
 

Falls jemand hier mitliest und ähnliches vor hat, kann ich ihm nur empfehlen sich nicht den trockensten März seit 20 Jahren auszusuchen 
Wenn jetzt keine großen Einwände mehr kommen werd ich mich heute nochmal ein bisschen mit Folie beschäftigen und dann hoffentlich die nächsten Tage bestellen. Tendiere ja immer noch zu epdm im Moment


----------



## DbSam (22. März 2022)

Also bevor Du auf den Bestellknopf drückst:

Versuche doch mal gedanklich die Folie in den zukünftigen Teich zu falten ...
Ich sehe da bissel schwarz und vermute, dass Du den Bombenkrater verfluchen wirst. 


 VG Carsten


----------



## Joschik (22. März 2022)

Danke für den Hinweis Carsten. Verstehe das Problem und hab mir das auch schon gedacht. Trotzdem sieht man auf 90% der Bilder die man so sieht, so einen Terassenartigen Aufbau, deswegen hab ich gedacht das geht schon klar.
Soll das dann doch besser eine einzige Mulde werden?
Wenn ich die Übergänge flacher mache, sind sie ja trotzdem dann wieder zu steil um Pflanzen zu setzen


----------



## DbSam (22. März 2022)

Hallo Jochen,

ich habe den Thread nicht komplett verfolgt, vermute aber mal, dass Du viele Pflanzen setzen möchtest ...

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle versuchen, den tiefen Bereich wenigstens irgendwie so zu erweitern und diesen als Mulde formen:
 
Deine Stufen dann im Anschluss formen und die Teichgröße dann dementsprechend erweitern.

Du musst ja irgendeine Vorstellung Deines Teiches im Kopf haben, versuche diese rückwärts aufzulösen und die nötigen Arbeitsschritte zu ermitteln. Wenn es in der gedanklichen Umsetzung schon klemmt, dann neu überlegen.


VG Carsten


----------



## PeBo (22. März 2022)

Hallo Jochen, ich kann Carsten @DbSam da nur beipflichten.

Ich muss mich wiederholen. So


PeBo schrieb:


> gibt die kleine Tiefzone automatisch ein Faltengrab!


und


PeBo schrieb:


> Deshalb empfehle ich dir, die äußeren Tiefenzonen wesentlich schmaler zu gestalten. Davon profitiert dann deine Tiefzone. Dadurch hast du dann auch mehr Wasservolumen, was wiederum den Teich stabilisiert.



Wenn du das so lässt, wirst du dich später ärgern. Das wird dann entweder so enden, dass du den Teich zuschüttest oder dann die Folie wieder herausnimmst und nochmals größer gräbst.
Das ist nicht nur mir so gegangen, sondern da werden mir viele recht geben, die inzwischen bereits das 2. bis 5. Mal erweitert haben.

Ich weiß, das ist jetzt erstmal frustrierend, aber es lohnt sich den Spaten noch nicht beiseite zu legen. Wir meinen es wirklich nur gut mit dir!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Kolja (22. März 2022)

Hallo Jochen,

die Tiefzone muss größer werden.
Was willst du denn auf der mittleren Zone pflanzen? Die muss evtl. nicht so groß sein. Ich habe eine Stufe für Tannenwedel und eine für eine mittelgroße Seerose. Die Seiten und der Übergang in die Tiefzone ist rampenförmig. Vielleicht magst du in meine Teichdoklu schauen (Signatur). Dann wird es evtl. verständlicher. In Pflanztaschen wächst __ Tausendblatt.

 
Was ist das für ein Wulst?

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 22. März 2022

 
rot Stufe Tannenwedel und Seerose
Blau Rampen


----------



## Joschik (22. März 2022)

Hi zusammen,
danke für euer Feedback, ich versuche mal auf alles einzugehen.
Zuerst mal hatte ich keinen großartigen Plan. Anforderungen waren: Naturteich, Pflanzen: Seerosen, __ Blutweiderich evtl. __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben, wobei ich bei den letzten beiden schon ein bisschen abgerückt bin. Dann wollte ich mir nicht die Option verbauen, später evtl. doch mal Fische einzusetzen, nur weil ich jetzt nicht 20cm tiefer gebuddelt habe.
Auf einer NABU Seite hab ich gelesen, dass man Naturteich in quasi jeder Größe bauen kann und man im  Prinzip nur ein Loch buddeln muss und Folie und Wasser rein. Wohlwissend, dass es ganz so einfach wohl doch nicht ist, hatte ich mich ja auch schon etwas eingelesen und eben hier im Forum angemeldet.
So gerüstet hab ich gedacht, das krieg ich schon hin.
Aber hab ich mir dann doch etwas einfacher vorgestellt. Naja, ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.

@Carsten:
Viel Pflanzen?
Also zunächst mal wollte ich nur Pflanzen und die Option evtl. doch mal Fische zuzusetzen. Ob viel Pflanzen weiß ich nicht, hab gelesen, dass man sich da schnell zuviel einkauft und dann alles etwas überladen wird. Aber ich denke es bezieht sich darauf, dass ich soviel Sumpf und Flachwasserzone gebaut habe.
Das hat eigentlich eher damit zu tun, dass ich irgendwo gelesen habe, dass die Sumpfzone min. 1/3 der Gesamtfläche einnehmen sollte. Dann habe ich halt noch ein bisschen Flachwasserzone gemacht und die Tiefenzone eigentlich nur, damit ich die benötigte Tiefe habe.
Aber ich verstehe das Argument mit der Wasserstabilität (vor allem weil der Teich ja auch Vollsonne hat) und der Falten.
Also muss ich wohl nochmal ran

@Peter:
Hab deinen Beitrag schon gelesen und eigentlich habe ich gedacht ich habe ihn auch genug berücksichtigt. Dachte mit der Ausweitung der Tiefenzone habe ichs jetzt geschafft, aber ist wohl nicht so.
@AndreA:
Werd mir mal deine Teichdoku durchlesen und mal schauen was ich mir abgucken kann


----------



## Joschik (23. März 2022)

Hab mir jetzt mal die Blogs von Andrea durchgeforstet. Der zweite Teich ist ja wesentlich größer und beim ersten Teich schreibst du ja auch, dass es schwer ist auf Tiefe zu kommen. Denke das gleiche Problem habe ich eben auch. Trotzdem ist das bei dir natürlich schon besser gelöst.
Ich geh jetzt jedenfalls mal los und schaue wie ich weiter komme und es noch ein bisschen verbessern kann. Bisschen größer kann ich vielleicht auch noch machen, mal schauen.


----------



## krallowa (23. März 2022)

Moin,

dein Teichbau erinnnert mich sehr an meine Bauphase
 
Ich sage nur, zuviele Stufen, zuviel Arbeit.
Wenn ich neu bauen würde (also in ca. 15 Jahren) dann nur noch eine Stufe knapp 75 cm für Seerosen und dann Tiefbereich mind. 1,8m.
Der Rest der Pflanzen steht dann im Bachlauf der als Pflanzenfilter dient.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Joschik (23. März 2022)

Hallo Ralf,
ja eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit ist nicht zu leugnen

Habe die ganze Zeit gedacht, dass die etwas krassen Übergänge einfach die Folie etwas schwieriger verlegen lässt. Was ja logisch ist. Auf der glatten Fläche ist das natürlich einfach aber ein Teich ist nun mal ein Loch.
Führt das auch noch zu anderen Problemen?  So wie ihr schreibt liest sich das fast so.

Grad noch ein bisschen gebuddelt und die Kanten etwas geglättet aber das ist so knochentrocken im Moment. Bin kurz davor auf den nächsten Regen zu warten


----------



## PeBo (23. März 2022)

Zeige Anhang 200135
Vielleicht wäre das ja eine Alternative, die untere Stufe würde ich heute auch noch nach unten graben.

Übrigens hatte ich beim Graben ähnliches Wetter, deshalb habe ich immer wieder abends das ganze beregnet.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Joschik (24. März 2022)

Hallo Peter,
schaut ja riesig aus, denkt man gar nicht, dass das der gleiche Teich ist auf den ersten Blick.
So groß soll meiner natürlich nicht werden, aber ich denke auf meinen übertragen ist das in etwa das was auch Carsten schon eingezeichnet hat.

Beregnen ist ne gute Idee, bin nur leider grad dabei mein Hauswasserwerk zu reparieren und habe da das selbe Problem wie hier: Keine Erfahrung, deswegen dauert alles immer ein bisschen länger. 

Gestern noch mal ein bisschen gegoogelt was eigentlich das Problem an den Falten ist. Ganz ohne gehts ja wohl eh nicht. Scheint ja hauptsächlich ein optisches Problem zu sein. Dann evtl sogar Kapillareffekte durch Falten und natürlich gewisse Schwierigkeiten beim verlegen. Die Kapillareffekte wären natürlich blöd, mit der Optik könnte ich vielleicht Leben wenn dann auch mal alles eingewachsen ist. 
Das eine Stück mach ich jedenfalls noch raus, dann sehe ich weiter. 
Altes chinesisches Sprichwort: Kommt Zeit, kommt Lat


----------



## krallowa (24. März 2022)

Moin,
Falten sind auch ein Problem hinsichtlich der Biologie.
In Falten sammelt sich der ganze Dreck und vergammelt.
Daher die Folie bei warmem Wetter einbringen und sorgfältig falten.
Ansonsten viel buddeln am Anfang, lässt dich am Ende länger Spaß am Teich haben.
Je mehr Volumen umso leichter pendelt sich deine Biologie ein und die Temperatur schwankt nicht so heftig.
Freu mich auf weitere Bilder.
MfG
Ralf


----------



## Joschik (24. März 2022)

Ok. Ist natürlich auch noch ein Argument.
Bin jetzt kein Experte was Wasserchemie angeht, habe aber auch ein Aquarium. Da ist ja die Fischduchte sehr hoch und ja auch hauptsächlich die Fische und das notwendige Futter das Problem.
Sieht ja bei einem reinen Pflanzenteich ja auch anders aus oder?
Und selbst wenn ich mal Fische will, denke ich da eher an 10 Elritzen oder sowas. Will keine Koizucht betreiben...
Bilder kommen bestimmt noch mehr, versprochen.
Spätestens wenn ich wieder mal nicht weiter weiß


----------



## Bruinvis (24. März 2022)

Vielleicht noch mal ein Wörtchen zur Folie. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist PVC im Ausgangspunkt eine kristaline Verbindung. Dass es aber doch als weicher Kunststoff gilt liegt eben gerade an den Weichmacher. Dass PCV nach vielen Jahren brüchiger wird, liegt daran, dass die umweltschädliche Chemikalien an die Luft abgegeben werden.
Deswegen würde ich EPDM empfehlen. Passt auch besser zur Philosophie eines Naturteiches.
Dass diese Folie auch bei niedrigen Temperaturen leicht zu verlegen ist, spielt jetzt wahrscheinlich keine Rolle. Es stimmt wohl, dass Schäden etwas schwieriger zu reparieren sind, aber ist durchaus machbar. Ist ja letztendlich das gleiche Material wie Fahradschläuche.


----------



## janfo (24. März 2022)

Anmerken möchte ich dazu, dass es da durchaus Unterschiede gibt. Es gibt Phtalatfreie PVC-Folien wo keine potenziell umweltschädlichen Substanzen entweichen. So z.B. die die ich vorher empfohlen hatte. Diese Folien werden auch nach vielen Jahren nicht brüchig.
Eine Erläuterung über Phtalate und Weichmacher z.B. hier oder hier bei naturagart
Dafür zahlt man dann zwar etwas mehr, aber den Preis ist es allemal wert wenn man Wert auf Umweltschutz legt.


----------



## Joschik (6. Apr. 2022)

Hallo zusammen!
Nein, aufgegeben habe ich noch nicht, nachdem es aber so trocken war habe ich erst mal auf Regen gewartet, der dann wiederum nicht enden wollte. Es gab sogar nochmal ordentlich Schnee hier. Aber das nur am Rande.
Heute wieder mal mit dem Spaten gewerkelt. Muss aber zugeben, dass ich mittlerweile etwas verunsichert bin. Hab jetzt nochmal links etwas von dem Absatz weggenommen und die Tiefenzone etwas größer gemacht. Stelle mir aber mittlerweile die Frage wie ich später da mal rein- oder viel besser gesagt wieder rauskommen soll wenn da mal Wasser drin ist. Beim säubern oder um Pflanzen insbesondere die Seerosen mal zu stutzen. Die ja dann am tiefsten Punkt sind. Deswegen habe ich den Absatz noch ein bisschen stehen gelassen um da evtl noch sowas wie ne Stufe einzubauen.
Nochmal ein Bild, viel Veränderung sieht man wahrscheinlich gar nicht, aber irgendwie weiß ich auch grad nicht was ich noch viel änder sollte
 
Hab in nem Buch gelesen, dass die Sumpfzone sogar bis zu 40% betragen soll. 
Außerdem noch was zum Ufergraben gelesen hier bei den Fachbeiträgen. Rechts wollte ich ja evtl das rechteckige Stück als  Überlauf nutzen um da __ Schilf reinzupflanzen.
Könnte ich das nicht in der Art eines Ufergrabens machen. Also mit Folie auslegen, die dann über den Wall geht und dann mit saugenden Pflanzmatten den "Ufergraben" füllen. Wobei ich mittlerweile auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe es ganz zu lassen mit dem Schilf.

Meint ihr, das ist mittlerweile so halbwegs okay? Vor  allem das Becken an sich und vielleicht auch ein Wort zu der Idee mit dem Ufergraben, wobei ich tatsächlich immer mehr dazu tendiere das ganz sein zu lasse. Dann würde ich mich an das ausmessen und Bestellung der Folie machen

Gruß Jochen


----------



## janfo (6. Apr. 2022)

Zum säubern/stutzen sollte eine Teichschere reichen. Da gibt es z.B. von Oase die FlexiCut. 1,58m lang und wenn man etwas abschneidet wird gleichzeitig das Schnittgut gegriffen. Hatte mir überlegt auch so eine anzuschaffen.
Ob du zwingend selbst in den Teich steigen musst weiß ich nicht. Habe da allerdings auch keine Erfahrungswerte.

Sicher dass du den Teich nicht etwas größer machen willst? irgendwo kannst du doch bestimmt noch nen halben Meter abzwacken vom Rasen um die Flachwasserzone größer zu machen oder?


Joschik schrieb:


> Also mit Folie auslegen, die dann über den Wall geht und dann mit saugenden Pflanzmatten den "Ufergraben" füllen.


Ja, so in etwa habe ich das auch vor. Musst nur darauf achten, dass du die Folie entweder mit Uferband oder anderweitig am Ende der Uferzone als Kapillarsperre ausbildest. Sprich eine Trennung schaffst zwischen Umland und Sumpfzone.
Wobei ich selber auch kein Problem damit habe, wenn Wasser an das Umland abgegeben wird, im Gegenteil. Mir sind schwankende Wasserstände auch egal bzw. sogar erwünscht. Trotzdem werde ich eine halbwegs funktionierende Kapillarsperre bauen.
Statt __ Schilf würde sich __ Wasserdost oder __ Blutweiderich bestimmt sehr gut machen! Die werden auch sehr hoch und sind sehr beliebt bei Insekten - im Gegensatz zu Schilf.


----------



## Joschik (7. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Jan,
habe vom Nachbarn ne Seerose bekommen. Ist/war ein richtiges Ungetüm obwohl er nen relativ kleinen Teich hatte. Deswegen hatte ich gedacht, muss an da evtl, ab und zu mal ein Stück ausgraben.  Oder mal entschlammen, Teichpumpe rausholen usw. Ansonsten hab ich da auch keine Erfahrung.
Das ich nicht mehr größer machen MÖCHTE ist eigentlich schon sicher, finde ihn groß genug und im Prinzip möchte ich ja nur ein bisschen Wasser im Garten. Sofern es nicht gute Gründe gibt ihn noch größer zu machen will ich das eigentlich vermeiden. Die Möglichkeit gäbe es im Foto auf der rechten Seite, da habe ich eigentlich unbegrenzt Platz. Breiter möchte ich ihn nicht mehr machen, weil er den Garten ja trennt und ich noch irgendwie vorbei kommen möchte. Warum würdest du ihn größer machen wollen?
Wirklich sicher bin ich mir aber auch nicht, auf der einen Seite denke ich wird schon so passen, auf der anderen Seite, wenn hier jeder schreibt, dass ich mich später ärgern werde, bin ich auch geneigt dem Gehör zu schenken, das will ich natürlich auch nicht. Allerdings verstehe ich so richtig das Problem nicht anscheinend. Er wird stabiler,OK, leuchtet ein, auf der anderen Seite gibts doch wohl etliche kleinere Teiche die auch laufen. Faltenproblematik verstehe ich auch, aber auch hier denke ich ganz ohne gehts eben nicht. Das da ein flacherer Teich weniger Probleme macht, auch klar, aber geht halt nicht, wenn man nicht unbedingt einen Riesenteich will.
Dann schaufel ich da rum ohne richtigen Plan und das ist etwas , was ich überhaupt nicht mag.  Da reg ich mich immer über mich selber auf 

__ Blutweiderich ist eigentlich die Pflanze die ich von Anfang an auf jeden Fall wollte und die Seerose, __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben eigentlich auch, da habe ich aber noch nicht gewusst, dass die etwas problematisch sind,mittlerweile bin ich da eher schon wieder von weg. Beim Schilf hatte ich auch ein bisschen die Hoffnung, dass sich da vielleicht mal ein Vogel drin nieder lässt, daber das kann man wohl eh vergessen, bei so einem Minibestand. Ansonsten noch Sumpfschwertlilie und __ Sumpfdotterblume. Natürlich sollen es noch ein paar mehr werden, aber da hab ich mich noch nicht festgelegt.


----------



## krallowa (7. Apr. 2022)

Moin,

es wird doch langsam was.
Wie tief wird er denn bei Wasserstand max. an der tiefsten Stelle.
Legst du den Rand höher als die Grasnarbe?
Dann weht dir nicht alles in den Teich.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## janfo (7. Apr. 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> habe vom Nachbarn ne Seerose bekommen. Ist/war ein richtiges Ungetüm obwohl er nen relativ kleinen Teich hatte.


Ja, aus diesem Grund habe ich nicht vor eine Seerose zu setzen. Wenn dann hatte ich mir überlegt eine __ Zwergseerose zu setzen, aber die Idee hab ich auch schon verworfen. Stattdessen setze ich 2-3 Europäische Seekannen.
Wenn du die Seerose verwenden willst, musst du damit rechnen die immer mal wieder auszulichten.

Entschlammen musst du nicht so viel, da du ja nicht planst Fische einzusetzen. Es wäre sogar kontraproduktiv, da der Schlamm sehr wichtig ist für Mikroorganismen die durch Zersetzungsprozesse CO2 freisetzen, ein sehr wichtiges Molekül damit deine Pflanzen auch schön wachsen. Entschlammen müsstest du also erst wenn der Schlamm dicker als 20cm wird da dann in der untersten Schicht anaerobe Prozesse einsetzen können die Faulgase produzieren.



Joschik schrieb:


> Warum würdest du ihn größer machen wollen?



Wenn man den Platz hat spricht meines Erachtens nichts dagegen (außer, dass es mehr Arbeit ist/mehr Folie benötigt wird). Aber wie du schon sagst wird das biologische Gleichgewicht stabiler, du hättest mehr Fläche für Pflanzen/Teichbewohner. Und der Teich wird nicht so schnell zugewuchert, sodass du die Wasserfläche schön sehen kannst. Hatte den Vorschlag gemacht, weil du ja jetzt die Tiefwasserzone größer gemacht hast worunter deine Flach/Mittel Zonen leiden sprich kleiner geworden sind.

Ohne Falten geht es nicht, ich werde denke ich auch ein "Problem" mit Falten bekommen. Aber das ist nicht so dramatisch, solange dir die Falten keinen Kapillareffekt verursachen und Wasser aus dem Teich läuft.


----------



## Joschik (8. Apr. 2022)

Ja, mal schauen, ein paar cm mach ich vielleicht noch dran. Ist aber nicht zu unterschätzen wieviel Aushub das auch immer ergibt, wenn man da ein bisschen rummacht 
Ansonsten gefällt mir die Größe eigentlich ganz gut. Ich verfolge ja auch kein bestimmtes Ziel, außer ein bisschen Wasser im Garten zu haben. Was kommt, kommt und was nicht, eben nicht. Da ich sehr wahrscheinlich nur Pflanzen haben werde, mach ich mir um das Gleichgewicht auch wenig Sorgen. Einziges Problem, dass ich sehe, ist das mit dem Zuwuchern, aber denke, da helfen ein paar Zentimeter auch nicht viel und viel größer will ich einfach nicht. Vielleicht lieber etwas sparsamer bepflanzen und ab und zu vielleicht tatsächlich mal was richtig rausnehmen und nicht nur abschneiden. 

@Ralf:
Wasserspiegel wird unter  Bodenniveau sein. Tiefe weiß ich noch nicht genau. War mal bei knapp 100cm. Will aber noch ein bisschen Sand unten rein machen zur Sicherheit (sowohl unter als auch über die Folie) und ganz voll wird er ja auch nicht immer sein. Denke es wird so bei 80cm sein.

So, dann hoffe ich, dass die fehlende Kritik darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass es jetzt tatsächlich ein bisschen besser ist, und nicht, dass die Kritiker denken "bei dem ist eh Hopfen und Malz verloren" 

Dann lass ich mir nochmal bis Montag durch den Kopf gehen und dann wird endlich die Folie bestellt.
Gruß
Jochen


----------



## janfo (8. Apr. 2022)

Sieht doch gut aus!
Ich denke mit dem Teich wirst du viel Freude haben, wünsche schonmal gutes gelingen beim weiteren Bau 



Joschik schrieb:


> Da ich sehr wahrscheinlich nur Pflanzen haben werde, mach ich mir um das Gleichgewicht auch wenig Sorgen.


Ja, ein reiner Pflanzenteich mit ab und zu wilden tierischen Besuchern ist definitiv leichter zu händeln. Das wichtigste ist Geduld haben, es kann gut sein dass es am Anfang zu einer Algenblüte kommt und die Pflanzen nicht richtig wachsen. Aber jeder Teich strebt danach ins Gleichgewicht zu kommen. Die Prozesse dauern halt etwas, je weniger man daran rumpfuscht/eingreift, desto eher stellt sich das Gleichgewicht ein.



Joschik schrieb:


> So, dann hoffe ich, dass die fehlende Kritik darauf zurückzuführen ist, dass es jetzt tatsächlich ein bisschen besser ist, und nicht, dass die Kritiker denken "bei dem ist eh Hopfen und Malz verloren"


Ich denke das erstere wird der Fall sein 

lg Jan


----------



## krallowa (8. Apr. 2022)

Moin,

für das was du mit dem Teich vorhast, wird das was du bisher gemacht hast, vollkommen reichen.
Nur leider ist es bei den allermeisten nicht immer bei dem geblieben was sie am Anfang vorhatten.
Es beginnt meist mit sehr wenigen kleinen Fischen, damit die Mücken fern bleiben.
Endet dann sehr oft bei sehr großen Fischen in immer wieder neu gebauten oder umgebauten Teichen.
Aber für dich sollte es so erst einmal reichen und dir viel Freude bringen.
Geduld ist echt das wichtigste am Anfang (damit meine ich mehr als 1 Jahr).
Ansonsten freu ich mich auf weitere Fotos und Berichte zum Fortschritt.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Joschik (8. Apr. 2022)

Fische wollte ich Anfangs schon bis ich davon gelesen habe, dass sie die Ausbreitung der restlichen Fauna doch recht stark einschränken in so einem kleinen Gewässer. Im Hinterkopf habe ich das immer noch. Mehr als eine Handvoll __ Stichlinge, Elritzen, __ Moderlieschen oder sowas in der Art soll es aber ohnehin nicht werden.
An richtigen Zierfischen oder gar Kois reizt mich gar nichts. Zumindest nicht hier.


----------



## PeBo (8. Apr. 2022)

Deine „Ausgrabungen“ sehen doch jetzt wesentlich besser aus, als am Anfang.

Wenn du bei deinen Vorsätzen bleibst und auf Fische verzichtest wirst du bestimmt daran Spaß haben. Aber ich weiß auch aus eigener Erfahrung, dass das was Ralf @krallowa vorher geschrieben hat bei den meisten Teichbesitzern irgendwann eintritt.

Weiterhin viel Erfolg und immer schön Fotos posten.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Joschik (24. Apr. 2022)

So hallo zusammen.
Bei mir gibts heute auch wieder mal ein Update. Erst heute weil die ganze Zeit die Teich arbeitet geruht hat. Gründonnerstag kam nämlich erst meine Folie die ich erst heute verlegt habe.
Ganz untätig war ich aber die letzten Tage auch nicht. Es hatte aber nur indirekt mit dem Teich zu tun, deswegen kein Update unter der Woche. Sehr interessant wäre es eh nicht gewesen. Wollte eine Blühwiese anlegen und dazu den Aushub vom Teich nehmen. Da ich nicht wusste wegen der Menge wollte ich das zuerst machen, damit ich evtl noch mal was ausheben kann. Das war aber nicht nötig, im Gegenteil, habe immer noch Aushub über.So bestand die Arbeit hauptsächlich aus Grassode abheben und danach auffüllen mit Aushub. So sieht das jetzt aus, hoffentlich wird es auch was:

 

Dann heute Vlies und Folie auslegen. Hatte ich etwas Respekt vor. Das Vlies besteht ja nur aus relativ schmalen Bahnen und ich dachte das gibt evtl Schwierigkeiten an den steilen Stellen und/oder beim drüber ziehen der Folie, dass es dabei verrutscht.
Ging aber recht problemlos. Hoffe ich jedenfalls 
 
Dann noch etwas Sand als Substrat unten rein und die Seerosen vom Nachbarn, dazu etwas Wasser aus der Leitung:
 

Dazu noch eine provisorische Zuleitung aus der Überdachung der Pergola, da es die nächsten Tage regnen soll und der Teich sich hoffentlich schon gut füllt.
Morgen dann mal online nach Pflanzen schauen. Kennt da jemand nen guten Shop?
Bisher habe ich zwei Sumpfdotterblumen, zwei __ Blutweiderich, eine __ Schwertlilie und zwei Tannenwedel aus dem Baumarkt. Dazu die Seerose und noch eine Sumpfdotterblune vom Nachbarn. Mal schauen was da noch dazu kommt.
Geplant ist für das Loch, für das der __ Schilf mal gedacht war eine Art Sumpfbeet mit __ Mädesüß und __ Wasserdost.
So long...
Schönen Sonntag
Gruß Jochen


----------



## troll20 (24. Apr. 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> Kennt da jemand nen guten Shop?


Ja hier im Forum,  zu finden unter Biete /Suche am schwarzen Brett. 
Oder wie auch oben angeschlagen https://www.nymphaion.de/


----------



## Joschik (24. Apr. 2022)

Ok, danke! Da werde ich mich mal umsehen


----------



## janfo (24. Apr. 2022)

Wenn du für die Blumenwiese Tipps brauchst kann ich dir welche geben. Ich würde deinen Aushub mit Sand und Kies strecken sonst hast du dort statt Blumenwiese bald wieder hauptsächlich Gras. Pflanzen z.B Acker-Witwenblume (blüht von Mai bis in den September, sehr beliebt bei Bienen, Käfern bis hin zu Vögeln wie dem Stieglitz.) Wiesen-Margerite, Karthäusernelke, Färber-Kamille, Klappertopf (Halbschmarotzer, der kann die Gräser in Schach halten)[...] Je nach Standort kann ich gerne mehr sagen wenn du sagst ob es sonnig/halbschattig/schattig ist und ob der Boden eher Sandig oder Lehmig ist. (sieht nach eher Lehmig und sonnig aus). Bitte keine Supermarkt Mischung draufstreuen die sind meist auf den wow Effekt im ersten Jahr aus bestehen oft aus nicht heimischen Arten.

Ich habe meine Pflanzen alle online gekauft. Zum einen viel von Naturagart direkt, zum anderen auch sehr viele spezielle Pflanzen (einheimische eher selten angebotene) bei der Wildpflanzengärtnerei Strickler. Vom Shop der Baumschule Horstmann habe ich auch einige. Für Berula erecta musste ich speziell nochmal in der Raritäten Gärtnerei bestellen.
Von Strickler und Horstmann habe ich schon häufiger gekauft. Kann ich dir auch für deine Blumenwiese empfehlen. Im Baumarkt gibt es meist die guten einheimischen Arten nicht.

Deine Auswahl an Teichpflanzen gefällt mir, je nach dem in welcher Zone du noch Platz hast kann ich da auch noch ein Paar Tipps geben. __ Wasserfeder z.B macht sich bestimmt gut.


----------



## Joschik (24. Apr. 2022)

Hi,
danke für die Tipps. Ist aber schon angesät. Lehmig, sonnig passt.
Hab mich auch im Vorfeld schon ein bisschen eingelesen und auch mitbekommen, dass da nicht unbedingt jede 08/15 Mischung gut geeignet ist. Hab dann zufällig mal nen Bericht im Fernsehen gesehen, in dem irgendeine landwirtschaftliche Einrichtung in Veitshöchheim eine spezielle Mischung entwickelt hat. Die habe ich mir dann bestellt, leider da dann nicht mehr daran gedacht, nochmal genau zu schauen, für welche Gegend, Standort usw. das genau ist. Aber da Veitshöchheim bei mir um die Ecke ist, hoffe ich mal das es wahrscheinlich passt. Veitshöchheimer Bienenweide nennt sich die Mischung. Etwas abgemagert habe ich mit Sand, allerdings nicht viel, aber ich habe letztes Jahr auch einfach ein paar Flächen ungemäht gelassen und da ist kein Löwenzahn gewachsen, was ja auf fetteren Boden hindeutet, dagegen, ehe schon __ Schafgarbe, Margariten usw. Die sind zum bsp auch in der Mischung, denke das ist dann schon OK. Jetzt ist es eh zu spät, weil schon ausgebracht. Mal schauen was es bringt.

Den Pflanzenshop von Naturagart habe ich auch schon gesehen, Strickler ist mir neu, und bei Hortmann habe ich auch schon bestellt, allerdings nur "normale" Pflanzen. Werde mich mal umschauen wo mit das Angebot am besten zusagt. Möcht auf jeden Fall überwiegend heimische Pflanzen und nix exotisches. Ist eigentlich die einzige Bedingung. Ein paar Pflänzchen müssen noch dazu kommen, damit sich die paar die ich habe nicht ganz so einsam fühlen. Hab allerdings auch mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man es nicht übertreiben soll, da es am Anfang ziemlich leer wirkt, mit der Zeit man aber mit Wucherei zu kämpfen hat.


----------



## janfo (24. Apr. 2022)

Die Veitshöchheimer Mischung ist gut. So sollte es was werden, auch gut dass du schon abgemagert hast. Wenn keine __ Witwenblumen drin sind kann ich die wärmstens empfehlen die Samen sich dann auch von selbst aus und verbreiten sich sehr gut (zumindest bei mir).


----------



## Joschik (27. Apr. 2022)

Noch mal ein Miniupdate. Teich ist schon ziemlich vollgelaufen:
 
Pflanzen habe ich jetzt auch bestellt. Wurde dann letztendlich Naturagart, da ich mich entschlossen habe auch noch Ufermatten zu verwenden und alles zusammen bestellt habe. Könnte jetzt ein bisschen mit Sand weiter befüllen,  aber denke es ist besser den Sand auf die Ufermatten zu geben. Also heißt es erst mal auf die Bestellung warten.
Waren gleich wieder 250 Euro. Was soll ich sagen: Bei den Pflanzen wanderte der Mauszeiger wie von Geisterhand immer auf "in den Warenkorb..."  Hoffe ich habe es da nicht übertrieben.
Aber das meiste ging eh für die Ufermateralien drauf.
Das Einzige was ich jetzt noch machen kann ist den kleinen Wall für die Kapillarsperre schon zu machen. Mal schauen ob ich die Lust dazu finde oder ob ich erst auf die Bestellung warte.


----------



## krallowa (27. Apr. 2022)

Mahlzeit,

sieht doch gut aber noch trostlos aus.
Profiliere doch schon einmal komplett den Wall.
Pflanzen kann man (gerade am Anfang) nicht genug haben, das Wasser wird schnell grün.
Freue mich auf weitere Bilder.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Joschik (27. Apr. 2022)

Das stimmt, schick ist anders.
Pflanzen täten dem ganzen schon gut, aber die sollen in den Sand, der wiederum über die Ufermatten soll. Deswegen ist noch ein bisschen Geduld gefragt, muss mir dann auch erst mal Gedanken über die Anordnung machen. Denke auch, bis es so richtig harmonisch wirkt vergehen eh erst mal 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## Joschik (30. Apr. 2022)

Leider (noch) keine neuen Fotos. Warte noch auf die Bestellung, am Montag ist der Versandtermin. Wenn das zügig geliefert wird und ich  nächste Woche schön fleißig bin, wird vielleicht bis zum nächsten WE alles fertig(Dann kommen natürlich auch noch ein paar Fotos hinzu ;-) ). Zumindest mal vorläufig, will ja dann später nochmal so einen kleinen Zulauf dazu bauen.

Habe mir aber natürlich noch so meine Gedanken gemacht und noch zwei Fragen.
Einmal zur Kapillarsperre/Ufermatte:
 
Jetzt wird also die Ufermatte um die Teichfolie unsichtbar zu machen und vor UV Strahlung zu schützen (so zumindest meine Kaufargumente) über den kleinen Wall in die Kiesschicht gelegt. Soweit so gut. Nun wird aber doch ein Uferwall/Graben genau so angelegt mit Zweck, dass die Matte durch die Kapillarwirkung Wasser in den Ufergraben saugt. Da ich nun eine Kapillarsperre bauen will und keinen Ufergraben widerspricht sich das hier für mich. Möchte ja das Wasser nicht in die Drainageschicht saugen. Habe ich da was falsch verstanden, muss ich das anders anlegen, oder so in Kauf nehmen?
Noch eine Frage dazu: Auf einem anderen Bild in einem Buch habe ich gesehen, dass die Folie hinter der Drainageschicht nicht wieder an die Oberfläche kommt sondern innerhalb der Drainageschicht abgeschnitten wird und somit komplett unsichtbar wird. Das wäre meine Favoritenlösung um die Teichfolie verschwinden zu lassen. Allerdings habe ich das nur das eine Mal gesehen und habe deswegen etwas Zweifel, dass das so funktioniert. Würde das gehen, oder muss die Folie nochmal (wie hier ganz rechts zu sehen) an die Oberfläche geführt werden?

Und dann noch eine Frage zu den Wasserpflanzen in der Sumpfzone:
Sind die alle dafür geeignet, ne lange Zeit entweder unter Wasser zu stehen oder im Hochsommer vielleicht auch mal ne Weile trocken zu stehen? Oder muss ich mich da über jede einzelne Pflanze informieren und man kann das so pauschal gar nicht beantworten. Oder gibt es vielleicht ne Übersicht irgendwo? Nur damit ich den Pflanzen auch den passenden Standort zuweise. 
Meine Vorstellung wäre im Sommer z.B. schon ein bisschen der Natur etwas freien Lauf zu lassen und der Wasserspiegel dann eben mal etwas niedriger ist.


----------



## PeBo (30. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Jochen, wenn du keinen Ufergraben bauen willst, würde ich auch diesen hässlichen Wall weglassen.

Die hochgestellte Folie in einer Drainageschicht enden zu lassen, finde ich keine so gute Idee.

Bei mir habe ich am Ufer die Folie über eine Stellkante geführt. Diese Betonstellkanten kann man mit der Wasserwaage und der Schlauchwaage gut ausrichten. Abgedeckt mit Steinen aus der Region sieht es im Sommer dann mit den Pflanzen sehr natürlich und stimmig aus.

Aber auch ich komme nicht um eine Kontrolle mindestens einmal im Jahr herum. Dann sind doch meistens Wurzeln und __ Moos zwischen der Folie und den Abdecksteinen gewachsen. Manchmal bauen sogar Ameisen dort ihr Nest und schleppen Erde auf die Folie. Das alles bewirkt, dass die Kapillarsperre nicht richtig funktioniert und Wasser aus dem Teich ins Umland gesaugt wird.

Wenn ich aber erst mein Folienende ausgraben muss um das zu kontrollieren — das stelle ich mir doch recht mühsam vor. Außerdem hätte ich immer die Angst, dass sich da etwas setzt und mein Teich dort Wasser verliert.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Joschik (30. Apr. 2022)

Hallo Peter,
danke für deinen Beitrag.
Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mich vielleicht etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt habe. Deswegen nochmal etwas genauer.
Uferwall inkl. Ufergraben: Ist es das was du mit hässlich meinst? Das möchte ich gar nicht. Weiß halt nur, dass, wenn man das so anlegt der Ufergraben, da mit Ufermatten mit Wasser versorgt wird. Das möchte ich vermeiden, wenn möglich

und zwar bei meinem "Uferwall", ich nenn ihn jetzt einfach mal "Uferwällchen".
Den sieht man immer wieder, hier zum Bsp als "Teichrandbefestigung aus Rundsteinen, Magerbeton". Eben so ein kleines "Uferwällchen" vor der Drainageschicht:
 
Kann man nun hässlich finden oder nicht, aber ich habe gedacht, das wäre unverzichtbar für die Errichtung einer Kapillarsperre. Ich hatte vor es aus Aushub rund um den Teich modellieren. Dahinter Drainageschicht und dahinter die Folie hochziehen. Das habe ich aber nur geplant, weil ich gedacht habe es wäre eben nötig. Wenn nicht nötig muss ich das auch nicht machen.
Habe eh schon überlegt, ob an meiner Kante zum Rasen, die so 5cm hoch ist und in einem ca. 90° Winkel  hochgeht, es nicht sowieso reicht, da die Folie einfach hochzuziehen.

Hoffe so ist es evtl. verständlicher was ich gemeint habe.


----------



## bernias (30. Apr. 2022)

Nur mal so: ich finde einen Rand aus 'Kies' um einen Teich nicht schön und nicht natürlich.
So was habe in der Natur noch nicht gesehen.


Joschik schrieb:


> a. 90° Winkel hochgeht, es nicht sowieso reicht, da die Folie einfach hochzuziehen.


So würde ich das machen. Und dann die flache 'Ufer/Sumpf/Planzen-Zone' mit den unterschiedlichsten Pflanzen anlegen.
Wenn dann die Pflanzen größer sind, siehst Du die Folie nicht mehr und kannst relativ leicht die Funktion der Kapilarsperre
kontrollieren. (So werde ich das machen).


----------



## Joschik (30. Apr. 2022)

bernias schrieb:


> Nur mal so: ich finde einen Rand aus 'Kies' um einen Teich nicht schön und nicht natürlich.
> So was habe in der Natur noch nicht gesehen.


Das habe ich schon oft gelesen und eigentlich finde ich das auch. Habe aber eben auch gedacht, dass es das für die Kapillarsperre braucht.
Wenn nicht nötig würde ich es tatsächlich erst einfach mal nur mit Folie "anstellen" versuchen. Kann ja zunächst die Folie mal großzügig überstehen lassen um irgendwann nochmal nachzubessern. Dann siehts halt das erste Jahr zum testen erst mal nicht so prall aus.


----------



## PeBo (30. Apr. 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> Uferwall inkl. Ufergraben: Ist es das was du mit hässlich meinst? Das möchte ich gar nicht.



Du hattest folgendes Bild gepostet:






Da schaut halt ein breiter Wall mit Ufermatte überzogen aus dem Wasser. Und so etwas finde ich hässlich.
Deshalb meine ich, darauf zu verzichten. Lieber das Teichprofil in Stufen anlegen (leicht ansteigend in Richtung Teichmitte, damit kein Substrat abrutscht und man gefahrlos den Teich bei glitschiger Folie verlassen kann) und den Abschluss dann so steil wie möglich nach oben führen. Wenn die Pflanzen im Teich gewachsen sind, sieht man von der Folie gar nichts mehr.
Ob man die Folie oben zwischen Steinen einklemmt oder über etwas schmales überschlägt ist dann eigentlich deinem persönlichen ästhetischen Empfinden überlassen.
Recht schick aber teuer ist sicher auch diese Lösung von Naturagart mit diesem Befestigungsband.

Auf diesem Foto von meinem letzten Umbau sieht man diese Betonrandsteine. Die gab es für rund 1€ das Stück im Baumarkt. Dort habe ich dann die Folie drumgeschlagen:







Bewachsen sieht der Teich dann so aus:






Dann sieht man den Rand eh nicht mehr.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Joschik (30. Apr. 2022)

Weiß nicht, ob wir nicht ein bisschen aneinander vorbei reden. Das Bild war nur ein Beispielbild.  Ganz so breit hätte ich es nicht gemacht, von der Art her mit diesem kleinen vorgelagerten "Wall/Wällchen" aber schon. Nicht weil ich es wollte sondern weil ich gedacht hatte das gehört so, wegen der Kapillarsperre. Da mich die dann herausstehende Folie genau so stört wie dich und sie auch durch UV Licht geschädigt wird, habe ich mir dann die Ufermatten bestellt.
Scheint ja aber jetzt gar nicht wirklich so nötig zu sein. (Das war übrigens am Anfang auch ein Grund dafür, dass ich das nicht richtig verstanden hatte mit der Kapillarsperre, es hat mir nicht richtig eingeleuchtet, warum die Folie da zwei mal rausschauen muss, vor und hinter der Drainage, und warum nicht ein mal reicht)
Die Lösung mit deinen Steinen gefällt mir eigentlich auch recht gut. Vor allem wäre das dann auch stabil, da bin ich mir bei einer einfach so am Grassodenrand hochgestellten Folie, so wie ich vorher noch geschrieben habe nicht so sicher. Allerdings natürlich nochmal deutlich mehr Aufwand.
Vielleicht versuche ich es erst mal so und beiße dann später nochmal in den sauren Apfel wenn es nicht funktioniert.
Ich lass es mir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, vielleicht kommt ja auch nochmal eine andere Meinung.
Von dem Uferband von Naturagart hab ich mir auch ein bisschen bestellt. Das wollte ich  für die Stelle nehmen wo dann später mal der Steg hinsoll, der wiederum auf einem Fundament am Rand aufliegen soll, daran dann das Uferband. Hab da so ne Kombi bestellt die man sowohl so als auch als normales Uferband verwenden kann. Damit kann ich vielleicht auch etwas rumprobieren.
Auf jeden Fall arbeitet es jetzt wieder in meinem Hirn, mal schauen was das noch wird.  

Bleibt jetzt noch die Frage, ob mir die Ufermatte da Wasser raussaugt oder nicht?


----------



## janfo (30. Apr. 2022)

@PeBo
Was schaut daran hässlich aus? Die Ufermatte soll doch eingeschlämmt werden und dann eine Aussaat darauf gemacht werden. Andere Pflanzen wie __ Fieberklee oder __ Sumpfdotterblume wachsen über den Uferwall bis ins Flachwasser. Am Ende siehst du weder die Ufermatte noch das Sand/Lehm Gemisch was zum einschlämmen benutzt wird, da alles überwachsen ist. Bei mir sieht man jetzt schon keine Ufermatten mehr, da ich alles eingeschlämmt habe.
Ich finde dieser Übergang sieht sehr natürlich aus und bietet zudem sehr vielen Pflanzen + Tieren einen Lebensraum.

Unter die Ufermatte kann man auch etwas Substrat machen (habe ich auch gemacht) da die Pflanzen durch die Matte durchwurzeln. Die Ufermatten bieten einen schönen Halt für Pflanzen wie für Substrat, viel besser als blanke Folie, und die Folie wird ebenfalls zusätzlich von oben geschützt.

lg Jan

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 30. Apr. 2022



Joschik schrieb:


> Möchte ja das Wasser nicht in die Drainageschicht saugen.


Wie ich es verstehe willst du hinter den Wall Kies einfüllen, statt wie ich nährstoffreiches Substrat. Das heißt hier wirst du kaum Saugwirkung haben und die Kapillarsperre würde so funktionieren. Die Folie kannst du Bodeneben dann hinter dem Graben abschneiden, wenn du auf nummer Sicher gehen willst kann auch hier ein Uferband eingebaut werden oder du legst die Folie nochmal um Randsteine oder ähnliches.

Ich hab das alles etwas gelassener gesehen, wenn die Umgebung ein wenig Wasser saugt finde ich das völlig in Ordnung und ist bei mir sogar gewollt. (In der Natur gibt es keine Kapillarsperre) Wenn man einen Frischwasserzulauf hat, wird sich das ganze einpendeln, eine Feuchtwiese am Teichrand wird sich ganz natürlicherweise etablieren. Sollte es wirklich mal extrem trocken sein, kann man auch etwas Wasser nachspeisen. Was ich unnatürlich finde ist, dank 100% dichter Kapillarsperre dann einen vollen Teich zu haben und direkt daneben einen steinharten, knochentrockenen Boden.
.


----------



## PeBo (30. Apr. 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Die Ufermatte soll doch eingeschlämmt werden und dann eine Aussaat darauf gemacht werden. Andere Pflanzen wie Fieberklee oder Sumpfdotterblume wachsen über den Uferwall bis ins Flachwasser. Am Ende siehst du weder die Ufermatte noch das Sand/Lehm Gemisch was zum einschlämmen benutzt wird, da alles überwachsen ist.


Hallo Jan, grundsätzlich finde ich die Ufermatten praktisch und auch ansehnlich. Auch bei mir habe ich die Folie am Ufer rundherum damit kaschiert und vor UV Strahlung geschützt.

Diesen breiten Wall, der aus dem Wasser ragt finde ich aber völlig unnatürlich, und so etwas habe ich bei einem natürlichen Gewässer noch nie gesehen. Und wenn Jochen keinen Ufergraben haben will, empfehle ich ihm auf diesen Wall zu verzichten. Bewachsen mag das alles noch gehen. Aber in der kalten Jahreszeit (ungefähr ein halbes Jahr lang!) sieht das nach meinem Empfinden nicht gut aus.

Gruß Peter


----------



## janfo (30. Apr. 2022)

Ok, dann verstehe ich deinen Punkt.
Ich selber finde es schön, aber klar es ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Muss jeder wissen wie er es macht.
Der Wall hat halt die praktische Funktion, dass man ihn leicht ausnivellieren kann und von der Umgebung nichts in den Teich hineingeschwemmt werden kann, während der Teich gleichmäßig überlaufen kann.

Ich finde aber auch, wie du, dass der Wall vor allem in Kombination mit einem Ufergraben/Sumpfzone Sinn macht.

Was dir von den Optionen am meisten zusagt, musst du entscheiden Jochen. Man kann es auf vielfältige Arten und Weisen umsetzen


----------



## Joschik (2. Mai 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Wie ich es verstehe willst du hinter den Wall Kies einfüllen, statt wie ich nährstoffreiches Substrat. Das heißt hier wirst du kaum Saugwirkung haben und die Kapillarsperre würde so funktionieren. Die Folie kannst du Bodeneben dann hinter dem Graben abschneiden, wenn du auf nummer Sicher gehen willst kann auch hier ein Uferband eingebaut werden oder du legst die Folie nochmal um Randsteine oder ähnliches.
> 
> Ich hab das alles etwas gelassener gesehen, wenn die Umgebung ein wenig Wasser saugt finde ich das völlig in Ordnung und ist bei mir sogar gewollt. (In der Natur gibt es keine Kapillarsperre) Wenn man einen Frischwasserzulauf hat, wird sich das ganze einpendeln, eine Feuchtwiese am Teichrand wird sich ganz natürlicherweise etablieren. Sollte es wirklich mal extrem trocken sein, kann man auch etwas Wasser nachspeisen. Was ich unnatürlich finde ist, dank 100% dichter Kapillarsperre dann einen vollen Teich zu haben und direkt daneben einen steinharten, knochentrockenen Boden.
> .


Jein. Ich wollte es so machen weil ich dachte das muss man so machen. Wirklich gefallen hat mir die Lösung noch nie, eben wegen der umlaufenden Kiesschicht, die ich mir auch nicht so besonders natürlich vorstelle.
Aktuell tendiere ich eher dazu die Folie einfach anzustellen. Weiß noch nicht, wie ich das dann mit der Ufermatte hinkriege.
Ich warte jetzt mal ab, bis alles da ist und dann probier ich einfach mal aus.
Ein bisschen Wasserverlust wäre für mich auch OK. Zuviel sollte es dann aber nicht sein.


----------



## janfo (2. Mai 2022)

Hallo Jochen,
Du kannst die Folie auch um die Ufermatte umklappen. Alternativ das Uferband von Naturagart klemmt ja Vlies+Folie+Ufermatte gleichzeitig ein. Mit dem Uferband hast du den Vorteil, dass du auch einfach nivellieren kannst. Ich persönlich habe ja alles ohne Uferband gemacht, geht auch.
Die Ufermatte selbst saugt eigentlich gar nicht, habe ich festgestellt. Wenn sie dann mit Substrat bedeckt ist und Pflanzen ihre Wurzeln schlagen dann tritt der Saugeffekt ein.


----------



## PeBo (2. Mai 2022)

janfo schrieb:


> Die Ufermatte selbst saugt eigentlich gar nicht, habe ich festgestellt.


Hallo Jan, das mag für fabrikneue Matten gelten, aber diese setzen sich ruckzuck mit Algen, Blütenstaub und allem was sonst noch (gewollt oder ungewollt) im Teich landet zu. Am Anfang schwimmen die Matten auch auf, so dass man diese irgendwie beschwert. Das war jedenfalls bei mir so.
Schon nach kurzer Zeit ist die Beschwerung nicht mehr nötig.

Substrat auf die Matte aufzubringen beschleunigt nur den natürlichen Vorgang mit schnellerem Bewuchs, der Saugfähigkeit und dem Schwimmverhalten, macht also schon Sinn.

Gruß Peter


----------



## janfo (2. Mai 2022)

Ja, die Matten können aufschwimmen, ich habe sie an der Folie mit dem Spezialkleber festgeklebt, außerdem liegen auf einem Großteil der Matten nun auch Steine und Substrat sowieso.
Unter Substrat habe ich neben dem was man selbst aufbringt, alles mit eingeschlossen was sich auf der Ufermatte im laufe der Zeit ablagert.
Ich bin mal gespannt wieviel Wasser mir aus dem Teich gesogen wird. Werde ich dann separat dokumentieren. Bin noch nicht dazu gekommen einen Thread zu eröffnen.


----------



## Joschik (3. Mai 2022)

So, hallo zusammen. Heute kam die Sendung von Naturagart. Da hatte ich heute gut zu tun mit Ufermatte verlegen, einschlämmen und Substrat ausbringen. Da die Pflanzen auch mitgekommen sind und morgen hier Gewitter für Nachmittag gemeldet ist hab ich wohl auch noch gut zu tun morgen. Heute auch keine Zeit deswegen nur schnell ein paar Fotos. Morgen gibts dann bisschen mehr.
Zuerst Matten auslegen
 
Dann einschlämmen




 
Und zum Schluss noch ein bisschen Sand hinterher
 
Jetzt sieht es zumindest schon mal halbwegs wie ein Teich aus, naja eher wie ein Schlammloch. 
Bis morgen


----------



## Joschik (4. Mai 2022)

So hallo,
hatte ja für heute ein Update versprochen, dem möchte ich nun nachkommen. Aber es wird wohl etwas kleiner ausfallen als geplant.
Ich wollte ja heute pflanzen, hatte aber eigentlich damit gerechnet, dass sich die Brühe etwas absetzt. Aus meinem Aquarium kenne ich es so, dass nach einer Umbauaktion das Wasser nach einigen Stunden wieder klar ist. Ist beim Teich anscheinend eher eine Frage von Tagen, heute war jedenfalls kaum Besserung zu erkennen. Und irgendwie hatte ich Skrupel die Pflanzen da rein zu setzen, vielleicht hatte ich aber auch einfach keine richtige Lust heute, vielleicht auch beides.. Auf der anderen Seite, werde ich wohl mit dem Pflanzen erneut Schlamm aufwühlen und es macht dann wenig Sinn auf klares Wasser zu warten.
Mit der Uferbefestigung ist mir heute eine neue Idee gekommen. Einfach die Folie hochführen wird denke ich nicht reichen. Wenn ich sie so, wie von Jan beschrieben einfach umklappe, dann habe ich, jedenfalls wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, ja wieder das Problem, dass dann die Folie wieder rausschaut und dem UV Licht ausgesetzt ist. Habe zunächst überlegt, die Folienreste drüberzulegen, die  man dann ja bei Verschleiß einfach austauschen könnte, habe jetzt aber gesehen, dass es bei Naturagart diese Gummilippen für die Uferprofile auch einzeln gibt. Da habe ich ja welche da für den zukünftigen Steg. Versuche jetzt morgen einfach mal, da die Ufermatte+ Folie reinzufummeln und zu schauen ob das so funktioniert. Wenn ja, würde ich das rundherum so machen
Werde berichten.


----------



## janfo (4. Mai 2022)

Habe auch immer wieder Schlamm aufgewirbelt, das bleibt wohl Anfangs nicht aus. Mittlerweile hat sich alles gesetzt.

Ich habe an einer Stelle bei mir die Folie um die Ufermatte herum geklappt und dann mit Trasszement + Sand (1/3) + Wasser mir Trassbeton angerührt. Dieser eignet sich besser da er Wasserbeständiger ist als normaler Zement.
Diesen Beton habe ich dann auf die umgeklappte Folie/Vlies verteilt. Hat gut funktioniert. Habe dazu auch dieses Bild in meinem Thread gepostet (Das Vlies liegt natürlich direkt auf der Folie auf, ist auf dem Bild schlecht zu sehen):







Eigentlich wollte ich dann auf den Beton noch Erde verteilen und etwas einsäen, aber mir gefällt es so auch sehr gut daher lasse ich es jetzt erstmal so.

Aber die Idee mit der Gummilippe ist auch nicht schlecht

lg Jan


----------



## Joschik (5. Mai 2022)

Hab das mal probiert mit dieser Gummilippe: klappt eigentlich ganz gut und würde mir so glaube ich auch gefallen:
 

Die Folie natürlich noch etwas exakter kürzen und dann an der Teichseite bis kurz unter den Rand mit Sand befüllen. Auf der Rasenseite könnte man ja noch etwas mit Split oder so auffüllen.
Oder gibt es Bedenken von den Erfahrenen hier dass das so über die Zeit nicht funktioniert?


----------



## bernias (5. Mai 2022)

Hast Du keine Angst, dass sich zwischen dem Gummi und derf Folie Wasser nach außen zieht?
Die Gummilippe ist doch im Wasser?
Wenn, dann würde ich Verkleben / Dichtmittel rein tun.


----------



## Joschik (5. Mai 2022)

So sieht das Profil bei mir aus

 
Dieser Knick um 180 Grad steht eigentlich ganz gut unter Spannung. Denke der Verlust sollte sich in Grenzen halten.

Auf der Naturagartseite ist der Knick aber nur 90°:
 
Das dürfte Probleme geben.
Weiß nicht ob es da einen Unterschied zwischen den zwei Teilen gibt, vielleicht ist das auch nur so stark geknickt, weil es so verpackt wurde. Scheint mir aber nicht so. Oder das Foto/Zeichnung stellt nicht so genau die Wirklichkeit dar.
Weiß jetzt auch nicht so recht.
Wo noch ein wunder Punkt wäre, ist zwischen den einzelnen Teilen, sind ja nur 1m lang jeweils.


----------



## Joschik (5. Mai 2022)

Hm. Wirds natürlich wohl niemand geben der Erfahrung mit hat. Heißt wohl einfach ausprobieren. 
Der Einwand von bernias ist natürlich berechtigt. 
Aber ich werds wohl einfach mal probieren und aufpassen, dass ich möglichst viel Folie stehen lasse für den Fall der Fälle. Dann kann man nochmal was ändern.
Hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## bernias (6. Mai 2022)

Hallo Jochen.
Probiers doch mal auf ein paar Metern mit den Teilen. Dann müsstest Du dochsehen, ob der Boden feucht wird....
Wenn's dann nicht regnet...........


----------



## Joschik (6. Mai 2022)

Hi, glaube das wird schwierig. Denke, um das zu sehen muss ich ja den Teich noch volllaufen lassen. Und auch Sand/Kies soll noch ein bisschen aufgefüllt werden. Dann müsste ich für den Rest im Wasser rumfummeln.
Denke ich probier es einfach komplett.
Hab mir natürlich auch so meine Gedanken gemacht, was ich tun könnte. Zum einen habe ich so nen Kleber für die Folie mitbestellt, warum weiß ich gar nicht mehr genau. Evtl. könnte ich da noch was mit abdichten, aber denke es wird schwierig, da die Folie und Lippe so sauber zu halten, dass der wirklich haftet.
Andere Idee wäre, falls es undicht wird, auf der Rasenseite noch mal ein bisschen abzustechen und das dann mit Drainagematerial aufzufüllen.


----------



## Joschik (6. Mai 2022)

So, die ersten Pflanzen sind gesetzt:
 
Sieht noch etwas dürftig aus. Ein paar Sumpfpflanzen kommen noch dazu nachdem ich den Rand fertig habe. __ Blutweiderich, Sumpfdotterblune und __ Schwertlilie. 
Habe darauf geachtet nur heimische Pflanzen zu nehmen. Denke das gehört zu einem Naturteich dazu. __ Froschlöffel, Wassserfeder, __ Hornkraut, Tannenwedel, __ Mädesüß,  __ Schwanenblume fallen mir jetzt ein.
Die interessanteste ist finde ich der __ Wasserschlauch. Hoffe der überlebt.
Nur mit dem __ Hechtkraut ist mir eine fremde Pflanze dazwischen geraten wie ich heute festgestellt habe.
Darf jetzt aber auch bleiben wenn es denn möchte

Was mir langsam Sorgen macht ist das aufgewühlte Sediment. Sieht noch genauso aus wie vor ein paar Tagen 

Das ehemals als Schilfbeet angedachte Loch habe ich wieder aufgefüllt und ein kleines Staudenbeet draus gemacht.
 
Hier fühlen sich dann hoffentlich mal __ Wiesenraute, __ Wasserdost und __ Ehrenpreis wohl.


----------



## janfo (6. Mai 2022)

Sieht doch gut aus! Langsam nimmt der Teich gestalt an.
Habe auch eben gerade wieder mein Sediment komplett aufgewirbelt, es war schon so schön klar geworden.
Aber hatte mir Teichschlamm geholt aus einem anderen Teich, und dann nochmal Lehm dazu. Jetzt ist wieder alles trüb.

Aber keine Sorge, auch bei dir werden sich die Schwebeteilchen schon bald setzen


----------



## Joschik (7. Mai 2022)

Wie lange hat es denn bei dir gedauert, bis es sich gesetzt hat? Bin ungeduldig.


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> Wie lange hat es denn bei dir gedauert, bis es sich gesetzt hat? Bin ungeduldig.


Hinsetzen, anschnallen und kla........
Dabei entspannt das drum herum genießen, Kamera griff bereit und
 oder was anderes schlürfen.
Dann kann man Glück haben und man wird besucht 
  
  
Und dazu ganz viele Insekten wo ich viel zu träge war


----------



## Joschik (7. Mai 2022)

Du meinst ich soll mir anderweitig die Zeit vertreiben, als ungeduldig darauf zu warten, dass der Teich klar wird?
Ist natürlich was dran. Viel zu beobachten gibts eh noch nicht, ob mit oder ohne klarem Wasser 
Mach mir nur etwas Sorgen um meine Pflanzen.


----------



## troll20 (7. Mai 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> Mach mir nur etwas Sorgen um meine Pflanzen.


Was würde nur die Natur ohne das eingreifen des Menschen, so ganz alleine, machen


----------



## Joschik (14. Mai 2022)

So. Es gibt wieder Neues: Nachdem die Lieferung der Gummilippen bis Donnerstag unterwegs war bin ich heute dazu gekommen zumindest mal anzufangen: 

 

Ist ne ziemliche Friemelei aber mit der Optik bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. 
Wird dann noch bis oben mit Sand aufgefüllt dann sieht man hoffentlich nicht mehr viel.
Ob es natürlich auf Dauer funktioniert muss sich erst noch zeigen.
Was mir immer noch ein bisschen Sorge macht ist das trübe Wasser. Hat sich jetzt in fast zwei Wochen kaum geklärt.


----------



## troll20 (14. Mai 2022)

Das braucht dir keine Sorgen machen. Durch das ständig wärmer werdende Wasser sind diese Parikel genauso wie Schwebealgen ständig unterwegs nach oben, um dann wieder abzusinken.


----------



## Joschik (15. Mai 2022)

Klingt logisch, daran habe ich noch nicht gedacht. Dachte das ist immer noch vom Einschlämmen und will sich einfach nicht setzen.
Heißt das, das sieht in jedem Frühjahr so aus?  Kenne das eher von unserem ehemaligen Karpfenteich und da sah es das ganze Jahr so aus (Winter mal ausgenommen), dachte immer das kam vom Gründeln der Karpfen

So ein Grünschimmer würde mich gar nicht so stören, aber so eine Braunfärbung gefällt  mir jetzt nicht so
Aber es ist wie es ist...


----------



## troll20 (15. Mai 2022)

Guten Morgen Jochen, 
im Normalfall legt sich das innerhalb kurzer Zeit. Das ist jedoch immer abhängig davon wie fein die Teilchen sind und wie viele es sind. Dann wie schon erwähnt die Temperaturen. Wenn jetzt noch Gründelnde Fische wie Karpfen dazu kommen  ...... , aber das kennst du ja schon. 
Mit der Zeit werden die Pflanzen und auch entstehender Mulm der Mineralisiert das ganze komplett binden, bis dahin kann es immer wieder mal dazu kommen.


----------



## Joschik (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
heute fang ich mal mit einem herzlichen Dankeschön an. An Alle und besonders an Janfo und Pebo. Die waren ja mit ihren Tipps und Ratschlägen nach fast jedem Beitrag von mir hier zur Stelle.

Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich den Thread hier mal wieder durch gelesen und bei einem meiner ersten Bilder am Anfang des Aushubs hier mal geschrieben "vielleicht lasse ich es auch so...". Zum Glück habe ich das nicht gemacht und auf euch gehört. Jetzt sieht es nämlich so aus:
 

Fürs erste mal bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. 

Jetzt soll es auch die nächsten Tage regnen und dank meiner ausgeklügelten Hightech Zuleitung rechts im Bild  dürfte der Teich in ein paar Tagen auch vollgelaufen sein.
Erst wollte ich mir da so einen kleinen Bachlauf hinmachen. Ich werd mir aber wohl so einen Regendieb hinbauen mit einem Schlauch.
Den kann ich dann denke ich schön unter der zukünftigen Terrasse verbergen und bequem "einschalten " bei Bedarf. Ansonsten läuft es wie eh und je einfach in die Rabatte.
Die Terrasse wird wohl das übernächste Projekt. 
Zuerst kommt noch so ein kleiner Zulauf.
Da schwebt mir im Moment vor zwei Mörtelwannen rechts neben den kleinen Beet zu verbuddeln. Eine etwas höher, die zweite etwas tiefer und dann eben in den Teich. Das ganze mit den Natursteinen verkleiden die ich nocv habe.
Hab mich neulich mal nach Mörtelwanne umgesehen aber die haben so extrem und stechend nach Plastik gestunken, die habe ich erst mal stehen gelassen.
Außerdem bin ich noch am überlegen wie ich da die Überläufe von einer in die andere Wanne und in den Teich gestalte.
Aber auch da wird sich wohl wieder ne Lösung finden.
Gruß Jochen


----------



## janfo (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo Jochen,
Vielen Dank für das Lob! 
Es freut mich, wenn ich Hilfe und Inspiration geben konnte. Das Ergebnis kann sich wirklich sehen lassen!
Das schöne ist, dass du jetzt nur noch Geduld brauchst, der Teich wird automatisch klarer und die Pflanzen werden wachsen 

Als kleine Inspiration: Ich würde mit Steinen oder Totholz noch Höhlen bauen oder auch einfach so größere Steine (mit Vliesunterlage) auf das Substrat legen.
__ Libellen nutzen Steine oder Totholz gern als Ansitzwarte um auf Beutezug zu gehen. Die Höhlen werden gern von Libellenlarven, Molchen, __ Kröten etc. genutzt. (Muss nicht zwingend im Teich sein, auch außerhalb des Teiches ist ein Totholzhaufen oder Steinhaufen u.A. für diesen Zweck sehr sinnvoll).



Joschik schrieb:


> Hab mich neulich mal nach Mörtelwanne umgesehen aber die haben so extrem und stechend nach Plastik gestunken, die habe ich erst mal stehen gelassen.


Ja, die Erfahrung habe ich auch machen "dürfen"  Der Geruch ist wirklich penetrant, besonders in den ersten Wochen.

lg Jan


----------



## Joschik (16. Mai 2022)

Nen Baumstamm wollte ich eh schon immer rein machen und auf Versteckmöglichkeiten bin ich durch deinen Thread auch schon gekommen durch das Krötenversteck  
Allerdings noch nichts passendes gefunden. 
Aus dem Handel gefällt mir nix. Muss da mal bei meinen Spaziergängen die Augen offen halten.
So ne Wurzel würde mir auch gut gefallen.


----------



## Anja W. (16. Mai 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> Nen Baumstamm wollte ich eh schon immer rein machen und auf Versteckmöglichkeiten bin ich durch deinen Thread auch schon gekommen durch das Krötenversteck
> Allerdings noch nichts passendes gefunden.
> Aus dem Handel gefällt mir nix. Muss da mal bei meinen Spaziergängen die Augen offen halten.
> So ne Wurzel würde mir auch gut gefallen.


Sind bei Euch nicht auch noch viele umgestürzte Bäume, bei denen die Wurzeln frei liegen? Ich halte auch schon immer die Augen offen. Die Kiefernwälder hat es hier ordentlich erwischt.

Achso ... es gibt auch Klappsägen, die fallen beim Spazierengehen nicht so auf 

	Beiträge automatisch zusammengeführt: 16. Mai 2022

Deine Kapillarsperre gefällt mir richtig gut. Ich bin gespannt, ob sie hält, was sie verspricht! Du testest und ich übernehme die Idee dann, wenn es funktioniert. Ich brauche nämlich auch etwas extrem Platzsparendes und kann nicht auf jeder Seite Steine hinlegen. Vom Platz nicht und von der Optik schon gar nicht.


----------



## PeBo (16. Mai 2022)

Hallo Jochen, ich kann mir das richtig gut vorstellen, wie dein Teich in ein paar Jahren aussieht. Dann ist das bestimmt „eine grüne Hölle“ und das Wasser klar!
Bei mir haben sich am Anfang manche Teichpflanzen sehr schnell verbreitet, einiges hat sich durchgesetzt, aber andere Pflanzen sind auch wieder verschwunden. Die Entwicklung ist jedenfalls spannend, nicht nur bei der Flora sondern auch bei der Fauna.

Viel Spaß weiterhin und immer mal wieder Fotos einstellen!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Joschik (16. Mai 2022)

Fotos gibt's auf jeden Fall noch. Ist ja auch erst ein Zwischenergebnis.
@ Anja: Das mit dem umgestürzten Baum ist ne gute Idee. Hab schon überlegt wie ich da ran komme. Daran habe ich nicht gedacht. Da findet sich bestimmt mal was. 
Über die Kapillarsperre wollte ich eh noch mal was schreiben


----------



## BumbleBee (17. Mai 2022)

Salü lieber Jochen,

coole Idee mit der Gummilippe.
Ich würde Dir jedoch dringend raten, das Ding ein wenig höher zu stellen. Der umliegende angrenzende Rasen wird Dir sonst in den feuchten Sand hineinwachsen. Insbesondere dann, wenn der Teich sich etabliert hat und dem Rasen einen satt gedeckten Tisch an Nährstoffen präsentiert.

Wenn sich in dem Sand erst mal ein Wurzelgeflecht ausgebreitet hat, wirst Du beim Entfernen der Graspflazen immer wieder alles aufreißen.

Oder aber Du machst eine Art Pufferzone um den Teich, in der Du ggf andere niedrigwachsende Pflanzen setzt, die keine Nässe mögen und so von alleine dem Teichsubstrat fernbleiben. Achtung: Auch zur Pufferzone braucht der Rasen eine klare Abtrennung, die bis min. 5 cm in den Boden geht, tiefer ist besser.

Das mit dem Rasen ist mir leider genau so passiert, ich hatte lediglich die Teichfolie umlaufend ca 4 cm aufgestellt.
Das hat leider mal so gar nix gebracht, die Wiese ist munter darüber hinaus bis zur Wasserkante explodiert, mit dem Rasenmäher da drüber sensen geht natürlich nicht. Da sehe ich bei Dir ähnliches Potential, dass es beim Rasenmähen ggf Probleme geben könnte.

Ich habe jüngst den Rasen umlaufend auf 40 cm Abstand entfernt und werde da ein Unkrauvlies platzieren, der Rasen kommt mir jedefalls nicht nochmal bis zur Waterkant!


----------



## Joschik (18. Mai 2022)

Danke Jessy für den Tipp.
Höherstellen geht glaube ich nicht mehr, das ganze wird dann zu instabil, das hält ja nur weil es zwischen Rasen und Sand eingeklemmt ist. Und ob es so den Lauf der Jahreszeiten übersteht muss sich ja auch erst mal zeigen. Bleibt noch die Pufferzone, das wäre bestimmt ne Alternative, vor allem wenn man das abwechslungsreich gestaltet, so dass es gar nicht so auffällt. Ist ja eh ein kleines Eperiment mit diesen Lippen, mal schauen wie das ausgeht. Generell bin ich ja eh dafür, alles ein bisschen so wachsen zu lassen wie es denn will und gar nicht im Übermaß einzugreifen. Aber ich habe auch schon im Garten gemerkt, dass das nicht überall geht. Da muss man wirklich eine Philosophie entwickeln, wie man das alles gestalten will.
Wollte ja eh nochmal was zur Kapillarsperre schreiben, da bietet sich das ja an, ist ja genau der Punkt der mich auch umgetrieben hat. 
Ausdrücklich möchte ich hier betonen, dass das jetzt weder eine Empfehlung noch eine Anleitung sein soll. Da das Ergebnis ja noch weitgehend unbekannt ist. Auch wenn es mir bisher ganz gut gefällt.

Zuerst zum Bau:
Urprünglich hatte ich ja vor eine ganz normale Kapillarsperre zu bauen. Vom Steg der mal von der Terasse ans Ufer reichen soll, wollte ich dann diese Schienen von Naturagart verwenden, die ich mir mitbestellt hatte. Als ich dann Ufermatten verlegt und mit Sand eingeschlämmt hatte ist mir dann die Idee mit diesen Gummilippen als Sperre gekommen.
Da mich dieser umlaufende Kiesrand stört, was man ja auch immer wieder liest, genau so wie so ein Band, das aus dem Boden ragt, habe ich gedacht, ich probiers einfach mal. Also Gummilippen nachgeordert.  Da das Paket ne Weile unterwegs war hatte ich dann ja genug Zeit mir Gedanken darüber zu machen wie ich es verlege und was ich mache wenn es nicht funktioniert.
Plan war, die Folie großzügig abzuschneiden und dann zwischen Folie und Vlies zurückzulegen um, für den Fall das es nicht funktioniert, dann später evtl. doch die klassische Kapillarsperre zu bauen.
Dadurch, dass ich nun aber schon mit Sand aufgefüllt hatte erwies sich das als ziemlich schwierig da genügend Folie wieder drunter zu schieben, vor allem an den Stellen mit den Falten. Übrigens ist es auch nicht besonders schlau die Ufermatten erst zuzuschneiden nachdem man sie eingeschlämmt hat. Sand und Klinge, egal ob vom Cuttermesser oder Schere, vertragen sich nicht besonders gut.
Aber zurück zur Folie: Ich habe mich dann dazu entschlossen, die Folie ziemlich passgenau zuzuschneiden mit dem Wissen, keine Alternative mehr zu haben, falls das schief geht.
Das hat mich dann zu folgenden Überlegungen geführt:
Wenn es nicht funktioniert was mache ich dann? Im Vorfeld habe ich öfter mal über Pflanzen gelesen, die sich an feuchten Stellen in der Nähe von Gartenteichen wohlfühlen würden, was mich immer etwas verwundert hat, da ja die Kapillarsperre anscheinend überall empfohlen wird und das die feuchten Stellen ja eigentlich ausschließt. 
Dann habe ich gedacht, ich akzeptiere die nicht funktionierende Sperre einfach und muss halt dann öfter Wasser nachfüllen, die feuchten Stellen könnte man dann ja mit entsprechenden Pflanzen bepflanzen. Ähnlich wie Jessie es beschrieben hat, nur eben etwas andersrum. Ich hätte dann quasi einen etwas größeren Gartenteich.
Und danach habe ich mir wiederum gedacht: Warum das nicht von Anfang an so planen. Den Teich einfach ohne, oder mit einer entsprechend kleineren Sumpzone planen, die Folie unter dem Substrat einfach zwischen Flachwasser- und Sumpfzone auslaufen lassen. 
Vorteil wäre ganz klar, dass ich natürliche Verhältnisse und eine natürlich Optik habe.
Nachteil ein relativ hoher Wasserverbrauch. Aber den habe ich ja auch, wenn ich einen großen Teich plane, warum also nicht etwas kleiner planen und dann den Wasserverlust mit einplanen. Außerdem bewässere ich ja den Rasen, Stauden, Gemüsebeet ja auch z.B. 
Also ich denke, der Gedanke ist klar. Jetzt würde mich mal die Meinung von euch interessieren ob das eine Option wäre, oder ob der Wasserverbrauch dann doch irgendwie zu hoch wäre. Bei natürlichen Gewässern gibts ja auch keine Kapilllarsperre und das Ufer ist trotzdem kein Sumpfgebiet, also m.M.n sollte sich das in Grenzen halten.


----------



## Joschik (13. Juni 2022)

So. Hallo zusammen.
Nach längerer Zeit auch von mir mal wieder ein kleines Update.
Meine Idee mit der Folie "unterm " Teich ist wohl nicht so toll, den Reaktionen nach. Hab mittlerweile auch irgendwo gelesen, dass die Kapillarsperre nicht nur kein Wasser raus, sondern auch keine Nährstoffe rein lassen soll. Dann ist meine Idee ja eh Quatsch.
Aber ihr wollt ja Fotos und keine Theoriestunden, gell? 
Erst mal ein aktuelles vom Teich. Es ist noch etwas Deko und ein Kiesrand hinzugekommen. Letzteres gefällt mir zumindest besser als Sand pur. Was mir nicht gefällt ist, dass der Teich so klare Umrisse hat. Sollte sich noch etwas flüssiger in die Landschaft einfügen. Aber ist ja auch noch nicht komplett fertig.
 

Dann habe ich mich in den letzten Wochen auch desöfteren mal mit der Kamera auf die Lauer gelegt. Bisher bin ich noch nicht dazu gekommen die Speicherkarte mal auszulesen. Mache ich vielleicht heute noch und dann folgen noch mehr Bilder.
Finde es jedenfalls erstaunlich was da in der kurzen Zeit schon alles kreucht und fleucht.


----------



## janfo (13. Juni 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefällt ist, dass der Teich so klare Umrisse hat. Sollte sich noch etwas flüssiger in die Landschaft einfügen.


Das wird mit der Zeit automatisch passieren, wenn die Pflanzen sich den Raum nehmen.
Sieht gut aus! Und ist auch wesentlich klarer mittlerweile 
Mit gefällt das Totholz was du integriert hast


----------



## Joschik (14. Juni 2022)

Ja, er ist klarer mittlerweile. Nicht klar, aber das ist auch überhaupt nicht mein Anspruch. Mich hat nur diese Schlammbrühe gestört am Anfang, die sich nicht verbessern wollte. Außerdem hatte ich mir Sorgen um die Seerosen gemacht, die eh schon wochenlang im Kübel so halbtrocken rumstanden und jetzt in dieser Brühe waren. Aber auch die haben es gut überstanden wie man sieht.
Das Holz habe ich im Wald gekl... äh, gefunden natürlich.  Danke nochmal für den Tip, von wem er kam weiß ich nicht mehr. Obwohl es ja eigentlich naheliegend ist, aber manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht

Aber nun zu den Fotos.
Hatte mir vor Jahren mal eine Spiegelreflexkamera gekauft, weil ich dachte, das könnte vielleicht ein neues Hobby werden. Tatsächlich hatte ich dann nie die Motivation mich damit mal etwas zu beschäftigen und so ist das Ding fast ungenutzt in den Schrank gewandert.
Jetzt habe ich sie mal wieder vorgekramt.
Dementsprechend viel Schrott entstanden aber ein paar Fotos gefallen mir recht gut. Andere sind ganz interessant und manche sollen helfen zu erfahren was denn da so im Teich rumschwimmt. Fangen wir mal von hinten an: Was sind das für Tierchen:

1.
 
2.
 
Weiß nicht, ob das die gleichen sind in unterschiedlicher Größe? __ Gelbrandkäfer- oder gar schon Libellenlarven?
Letztes Bild ist ein totes Exemplar, das in den Unterwasserpflanzen hing, neben anderen. In den Pflanzen habe ich auch oft, die Larve auf dem oberen Bild gesehen (nicht in den Tannenwedeln). Habe mir gedacht, die haben die dort verspeist (ausgesaugt) und die Hülle ist dann eben in den Pflanzen hängen geblieben. Würde auf Gelbrandkäferlarven evtl. passen, wobei die, wenn ich sie Google irgendwie anders aussehen.
Aber hier kann bestimmt geholfen werden.

Nächstes Bild eine (Blasen) Schnecke? Wurde denke ich mal mit den Pflanzen vom Nachbarn eingeschleppt.
3.
 

Dann noch ein paar __ Libellen:

Welche ist das?
4.
 

Meiner Meinung nach ein __ Plattbauch:
5.
 
Aber dann habe ich folgendes beobachtet: Eine andere Libelle mit blauem Rücken kam angeflogen und hat sich mit obiger Libelle gestritten. Dachte ich jedenfalls. (Wobei ich auch dazu sagen muss, dass das Foto oben  jetzt nicht zwingend zu der beobachteteten Situation passt. Ich glaube jedenfalls bisher nur Plattbauch Libellen beobachtet zu haben. Zumindest von den großen Brummern.)
Danach flog das vermeintliche Männchen aber zur Eiablage an die Tannenwedel:
6.
 
Das letzte Segment ist schwarz, gelber Rand, aber in der Mitte blau. Plattbauchweibchen sind ja aber überwiegend gelb. Eiablage war auch so ein Abwurf im __ Fliegen, genau wie bei den Plattbäuchen.

Noch eine Unbekannte beim Eier legen:
7.
 

Und dann noch die zwei gelungensten Bilder wie ich finde. Auch wieder zwei Plattbäuche:

Weibchen beim Eier legen:
8.
 

Und das Männchen:
9.
 
Hoffe die Fotos gefallen

Kommen bestimmt noch welche dazu. Dann hoffentlich auch vermehrt in etwas besserer Qualität.
Was ich noch habe ist ein Video von der Eiablage, das ist aber ziemlich verwackelt.
Edit: Hab die Fotos nochmal mit Nummern versehen, erleichtert wahrscheinlich die Kommunikation.


----------



## PeBo (14. Juni 2022)

Hallo Jochen, auf Bild 2 ist vermutlich eine Exuvie (abgestreifte Haut) einer Libellenlarve zu sehen. Die __ Libellen häuten sich auch mehrfach im Larvenstadium, nicht nur bei der Umwandlung als flugfähige Libellen.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Joschik (14. Juni 2022)

Hi,
das könnte gut sein, sah auch irgendwie so schlapprig aus.
Hatte ich auch nicht gewusst, dass sich auch die Larven schon mehrmals häuten. Hätte auch nicht gedacht, dass so schnell schon Larven entwickelt sind, aber du könntest recht haben.


----------



## Kolja (14. Juni 2022)

Hallo Jochen,

Kies ist ja nicht mein Fall. Aber die klaren Strukturen werden sich durch Pflanzenbewuchs innen und außen verlieren.

Mir gefallen die Fotos. Das macht mir Mut mich noch mal mit der Spiegelreflexkamera zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Joschik (14. Juni 2022)

Hi. 
Ja mit dem Kies ist so ne Sache. So super toll finde ich es auch nicht, aber besser als Sand pur.
Mit dem Fotografieren kann ich nur empfehlen, macht Spaß und ich hab schom gemerkt, dass es mir schon etwas leichter fällt. Am Anfang war ich mit den ganzen Funktionen auch etwas überfordert. Deswegen war das wohl auch etwas auf Eis gelegt. Fällt aber schon ein bisschen leichter.
Trotzdem ist natürlich auch viel Schrott dabei. Habe mir vielleicht 20-30 Bilder runtergeladen von denen mir ne Hand voll gut gefallen hat. Und dann 400 gelöscht.
Aber ist mit den Digitalen ja kein Problem


----------



## Joschik (1. Aug. 2022)

So, hallo zusammen!
Möchte hier mal wieder ein kleines Update machen. Baulich hat sich nichts getan und das wird wohl auch erst mal so bleiben. Terasse und den damit verbunden Steg werde ich wohl im nächsten Frühjahr in Angriff nehmen. Da ich mir jetzt vorgenommen habe den Bachlauf/Wasserfall neben den Steg zu platzieren wird das wohl auch erst nächstes Jahr was.
Pflanzen:
Die wollen noch nicht richtig wachsen. Da ich meine Sand/Lehm Mischung sehr mager gehalten habe, wird das wohl an den mangelnden Nährstoffen liegen. Anfangs waren auch viele gelbe Blätter an den Pflanzen, da sich das mitllerweile gegeben hat, gehe ich davon aus, dass schon die ersten Nährstoffe eingetragen und auch umgesetzt werden. Nur wachsen will es noch nicht, denke das geht so richtig auch erst nächstes Jahr los.
Aber wie ich euch kenne, wollt ihr ja auch ein paar Bilder sehen. Einmal den __ Blutweiderich, rechts der vom Nachbar den er mir inkl Pflanzkorb geschenkt hat. Erstaunlich wie der Unterschied zu den neugepflanzten links davon ist. Gehe davon aus, dass in dem Pflanzkorb eben schon ein gewisser Nährstoffspeicher war, zudem ist die Pflanze ja auch schon älter. Wird wohl auch was ausmachen.
 
Algenproblem hatte ich eigentlich keins, zumindest keines welches mich stören würde. Einzig diese hier hat sich ein bisschen breitgemacht. Naja, eine Augenweide ist es vielleicht nicht, aber so kann ich noch mit leben, oder sollte ich das evtl. doch eindämmen, weil es sonst überhand nimmt? Um was handelt es sich hier:
 
Tierwelt:
Schon erstaunlich wie schnell das ging am Anfang, jetzt gehts natürlich etwas langsamer. An __ Großlibellen konnte ich bisher nur den __ Plattbauch beobachten, auch bei Eiablage. Jetzt habe ich glaube ich auch ne Larve endeckt welche vom Plattbauch sein könnte, leider nur sehr flüchtig gesehen und ohne Foto.
Das ist mir dafür von dieser Art gelungen:
 
 

Neulich hat jemand eine Exuvie von einer __ Königslibelle gepostet. Könnte passen irgendwie. Allerdings konnte ich die noch nicht beobachten.
Erstaunlich wie schnell die gewachsen sind. Ich nehme an, dass die sich auch über viele sonstige Larven hermachen. Bis auf die eine andere Art konnte ich sonst noch keine beobachten zumindest.
Obwohl noch mehr Eier gelegt haben:
 

So das wars erst mal wieder. Vielleicht leg ich mich demnächst wieder mal auf die Lauer mit der Kamera und kann ein  paar neue Arten ablichten  

PS: Eins geht noch weil ich mich so drüber gefreut habe, hat aber nix mit Gartenteich zu tun eigentlich:
 

Auch wenn er hier am __ Sommerflieder zu sehen ist, hoffe ich doch insgeheim, dass die angelegte Blühwiese ihn angelockt hat.


----------



## janfo (1. Aug. 2022)

Danke für das Update, gefällt mir gut die Entwicklung.
Dass die Pflanzen im ersten Jahr kümmern ist normal und spricht dafür, dass du alles richtig gemacht hast.

Den __ Schwalbenschwanz hab ich dieses Jahr auch zum ersten mal seit 5 Jahren wieder im Garten gesehen. Und er kam sogar zur Eiablage, da ich sehr viele Wilde Möhren im Garten habe  Das war eine wahre Freude


----------

